# Torque Alpinist!



## Matthias1980 (26. April 2010)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ich wollte mal nachfragen ob einige von euch so nett wären und mir sagen könnten wie eure Erfahrungen zu dem oben genannten Bike sind? Klappt das alles gut mit der Anti-Squat Kinematik? Weil schließlich kann man ja den Fox DHX nicht zumachen?! Also stellt sich mir die Frage, wenn ich bei mir im Pfäzer Wald etwas steilere Rampen fahre, fängt der Stuhl dann an zu wippen? Oder macht die Pro pedal das so gut das man nix merkt? Und wieviel Downhill-Performance steckt in dem Bike? Fühlt ihr euch sicher auf dem Teil wenns ruppig wird? Danke schonmal für eure Zeit und Mühen...

Gruß


----------



## viZual (26. April 2010)

servus,
also zu dem Rad kann ich dir nich viel sagen, aber ich hab das Torque Playzone und da is ja der gleiche Rahmen, Dämpfer drinne.
Der Dämpfer is echt geil, macht zB im Bikepark mächtig Laune und ich denk der hat auch Potenzial fürs Downhillen. Anti-Squat funzt so leitlich, d.h. viel beser als bei anderen vergleichbaren Rädern, aber bisschen Wippen tut es schon, mit ProPedal kannste da noch was machen, dann is des Wippen echt kaum zu merken.

Ich weiß jez nich inwiefern die Parts, die bei den Bike unterschiedlich sind das noch verändern, aber mit dem Playzone geht schon mächtig was ab.
Man sitzt echt super und im Park oder im Wald machts echt fun.
Aber wie gesagt hat das Alpinist ja auch ne andere Ausstattung....

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir bisschen weiterhelfen...
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.bergsteiger (26. April 2010)

Ich hab das Alpinist jetzt ne Woche.
Also solange du sitzen bleibst, wippt es erstaunlich wenig, im Wiegetritt natürlich dann schon. 
Touren sind kein Problem bei dem Gewicht, im Downhill geht es mächtig ab - nur die Reifen (vorallem der Sch... Nobby hinten) begrenzen den Bergabspass etwas. Ich hatte bei der zweiten Tour bereits den ersten Durchschlag hinten. 
Wenn du es begab richtig laufen lassen willst (wonach das Rad regelrecht schreit ), muss hinten mindestens nen FA drauf, oder noch ne Nummer größer. Ich hab mir jetzt Minion UST drauf gemacht, dadurch wirds zwar nen halbes Kilo schwerer, ist aber immer noch super das Gewicht. Wenn du mehr Touren fahren willst, kann man die Reifen auch drauf lassen - dann finde ich es aber persönlich bisschen oversized, da kannste dir auch nen Nerve AM holen.
Also kauf dir das Alpinist, du wirst es nicht bereuen .


----------



## leeresblatt (26. April 2010)

was zum Wippen: 
also die Nerves sollen da noch besser sein, aber ich bin recht zufrieden. Beim Fahren merk ich kein Wippen, nur wenn ich auf den Dämpfer schau, seh ich leichte Bewegungen. Mit ProPedal ist auch am Dämpfer nichts mehr zu sehen, und man merkt eine Verhärtung des Hinterbaus. Der ProPedal Schalter ist sehr bequem zu erreichen, man muss sich weder weit bücken noch verrenken. Also ich bin glücklich mit dem was ich da habe und vermisse nichts. Und Vergleich zum Alpinist ist mein alter Ein-Gelenker ein Hüpfball auf zwei Rädern.


----------



## Matthias1980 (26. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Möchte mich schonmal für eure Antworten bedanken Hört sich ja schonmal sehr vielversprechend an! War am Wochenende bei Canyon und hab ein paar Runden mit dem Alpinist in graphit grey auf dem Parkplatz gedreht...Schade das es keine Teststrecke dort gibt! Habe mir das auch das Trailflow mal zur Hand genommen, was ich auch richtig cool finde! Meine Priorität liegt schon bei den Abfahrten, allerdings muss es ja auch vorher den Berg hoch Was haltet ihr von den Crossmax SX? Halten die einige Sprünge aus ohne das ich mir nen Kopf machen muss? Den Nobby Nic würd ich eh gleich rauswerfen und mir einen Maxxis Ardent hinten drauf machen Ich hoffe es melden sich noch einige Besitzer 

Gruß


----------



## tical2000 (26. April 2010)

Ich hab das Trailflow. kommt wunderbar Berge hoch. Auch wenn man mit Kumpels mit Carbon Hardtails unterwegs ist ist man nicht abgeschlagen. Ab und zu muss man bisschen weit vorne aufn sattel wenns richtig steil wird, aber auch das geht. Bin auch schon Touren damit gefahren und meiner Meinung geht auch ein Alpencross damit.


----------



## ohschda (26. April 2010)

Matthias1980 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Möchte mich schonmal für eure Antworten bedanken Hört sich ja schonmal sehr vielversprechend an! War am Wochenende bei Canyon und hab ein paar Runden mit dem Alpinist in graphit grey auf dem Parkplatz gedreht...Schade das es keine Teststrecke dort gibt! Habe mir das auch das Trailflow mal zur Hand genommen, was ich auch richtig cool finde! Meine Priorität liegt schon bei den Abfahrten, allerdings muss es ja auch vorher den Berg hoch Was haltet ihr von den Crossmax SX? Halten die einige Sprünge aus ohne das ich mir nen Kopf machen muss? Den Nobby Nic würd ich eh gleich rauswerfen und mir einen Maxxis Ardent hinten drauf machen Ich hoffe es melden sich noch einige Besitzer
> 
> Gruß



Kumpel hatte am Samstag bei unserer Tour beim Trailflow mit dem Ardent hinten auch einen Durchschlag, wenn es passieren soll, passiert es halt. Falls du dir das Alpinist nur wegen der absenkbaren Gabel holen willst, kann ich dir sagen die wirst du bei einem Trailflow nicht vermissen. Da wo man länger hochfahren will und es geht wirklich nicht ohne Absenken, schiebt man nach 200m eh. Und beim Schieben geht es weniger auf den Rücken wenn der Lenker etwas höher ist.

Mfg


----------



## Barney_1 (26. April 2010)

Hallo,
hab das Alpinist jetzt knapp 1,5 Wochen und kann nur sagen das Teil ist top. Klettert (ohne das ich die Gabel absenke womit ich garnicht gerechnet hatte) absolut super und geht auch bergab wie die Hölle.Wippen ist bei richtiger Dämpfereinstellung kaum zu spüren und wenn erforderlich dann kommt halt die Plattform rein. Wegen der Crossmax SX würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, ich wiege nackig so um die 90 Kg und die Dinger halten, kommt natürlich auch drauf an was mann unter "einigen Sprüngen" versteht....
Ich würde es mir auf jeden Fall immer wieder kaufen, hatte noch nie soviel Spaß im Wald....
Barney_1


----------



## beckeru (27. April 2010)

Hi,

ich habe das Alpinist jetzt auch seit 1 1/2 Wochen und bin begeistert. Bergauf auch ohne Absenkung der Gabel keine Probleme (Steigung bis 18%). Im Sitzen wenig Neigung zum Wippen. Bergab ist das Teil eine ganz andere Liga als mein AM 8.0. Das Bike klebt förmlich am Boden - richtige Einstellung vorausgesetzt.

Ich wünsche allen, die es haben viel Spass mit dem Rad.

Gruß

Uli


----------



## HappyTrail (30. April 2010)

Hi,
  ich fahre mein Alpinist jetzt 2 Wochen und bin total begeistert. Obwohl das Specialized Enduro, das ich vorher gefahren bin, auch nicht schlecht war, so spielt das Alpinist doch berauf wie bergab in einer anderen Liga. Selbst engste Spitzkehren, die mir früher Schwierigkeiten machten sind jetzt kein Thema mehr. Die meisten Steigungen kann man tatsächlich ohne absenken der Gabel bewältigen, aber mit abgesenkter Gabel fährt es sich wesentlich komfortabler, da man fest im Sattel sitzen bleiben kann und so mehr druck auf das Hinterrad bringt. Da ich mit dem Bike auch Alpencross fahren werde, war mir die absenkbare Gabel und fast 2 Kg weniger die 600  wert. Absenkbare Gabel hin oder her, man muss Prioritäten setzen, den aus diesem Grund gibt es doch die verschiedenen Varianten des Torque.  

    Allzeit einen guten Trial unter dem Pneu .
  Achim


----------



## Matthias1980 (1. Mai 2010)

Vilen Dank für eure Antworten Das Teil ist so gut wie bestellt 

Gruß und viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mm70 (5. Mai 2010)

hallo!

das liest sich alles recht verlockend. 

ich bin noch unschlüssig über die rahmengrösse, das perfect positioning schlägt L vor, meine schrittlänge ist 88cm - das scheint mir fast der einzig relevante wert zu sein - ich bin 183 gross, 75 kg.

einsatzbereich: die alpen  (... und wienerwald)
kein bikepark.

da ich nicht probefahren kann (bin in Wien) wär ich für tips bezüglich der rahmengrösse dankbar,

Martin

falls zufälligerweise wer in wien oder umgebung ein aplinist hat wärs näturlich perfekt zum anschauen.


----------



## whigger (5. Mai 2010)

Das sollte sehr gut passen! Ein Kumpel hat eine SL mit 86cm bei einer Größe von knapp 1,81m und fährt ein ES in M. Für Dich sollte L sehr gut sein, vor allem weil Du nix wildes im Park vor hast. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## TWIERTZ (13. Mai 2010)

@mm70, ich hab deine Schrittlänge und bin einen cm gösser als Du.
Ich fahre seit kurzem das Alpinist in Grösse L!
Für mich passt die Grösse sehr gut, fahre auch eher Touren,
für Bikeparkbesuch kann dann immer noch ein kurzer Vorbau montiert werden!
Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich kein M bestellt habe, das ist für mich zu klein!


----------



## mm70 (13. Mai 2010)

TWIERTZ schrieb:


> @mm70, ich hab deine Schrittlänge und bin einen cm gösser als Du.
> Ich fahre seit kurzem das Alpinist in Grösse L!
> Für mich passt die Grösse sehr gut, fahre auch eher Touren,
> für Bikeparkbesuch kann dann immer noch ein kurzer Vorbau montiert werden!
> Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich kein M bestellt habe, das ist für mich zu klein!



hallo!

danke für die infos, dann muss mich jetzt wohl nur noch zwischen dem alpinist und dem nerve am entscheiden, was mir gar nicht leicht fällt.

mfg,
Martin


----------



## _Sebo_ (13. Mai 2010)

wenn überwiegend touren, dann nerve!!!


----------



## Bikingschorsch (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Ich fahr das Alpinist jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen und ich bin restlos begeistert! Mit 35% Negativweg schluckt der Hinterbau perfekt auch gröbere Schläge, spricht fantastisch an und wippt beim Aufwärtsfahren gar nicht (ohne Propedal, 1000 Höhenmeter gefahren mit Steilstufen bis zu 16%). Vielleicht merk ichs aber auch nicht. Bei Bikeparkbesuchen lässt sich der Dämpfer so einstellen, dass er 2m Drops mit leichtigkeit wegsteckt und doch noch recht sensibel ist.
Dann zur Geo: davon versteh ich nicht viel, aber esie ist zum Wohlfühlen. Gleichgewichtspassagen meistere ich nun mit links. Die Avids funktionieren nach einer Abfahrt so, wie es sein soll. Die Talas spricht zwar immer noch nicht so gut an, aber sie ist zufriedenstellend. Würde mir irgentwann gern die 180er Fox rauftun, dann wäre das Rad 'vollkommen'.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (15. Mai 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich fahr das Alpinist jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen und ich bin restlos begeistert! Mit 35% Negativweg schluckt der Hinterbau perfekt auch gröbere Schläge, spricht fantastisch an und wippt beim Aufwärtsfahren gar nicht (ohne Propedal, 1000 Höhenmeter gefahren mit Steilstufen bis zu 16%). Vielleicht merk ichs aber auch nicht. Bei Bikeparkbesuchen lässt sich der Dämpfer so einstellen, dass er 2m Drops mit leichtigkeit wegsteckt und doch noch recht sensibel ist.
> Dann zur Geo: davon versteh ich nicht viel, aber esie ist zum Wohlfühlen. Gleichgewichtspassagen meistere ich nun mit links. Die Avids funktionieren nach einer Abfahrt so, wie es sein soll. Die Talas spricht zwar immer noch nicht so gut an, aber sie ist zufriedenstellend. Würde mir irgentwann gern die 180er Fox rauftun, dann wäre das Rad 'vollkommen'.
> ...


Das mit der Talas ist normal, dachte den Ersten Monat (ca.200km) wie kann man das denn toll finden. Doch dann recht plötzlich ging die richtig gut.
Wobei die Van vom Trailflow auch richtig gut ist und wenn man die Absenkung nicht braucht mit Sicherheit eine genau so gute Wahl.

Denke persönlich, das das Trailflow das bessere Rad (Preis/Leistung) ist.


----------



## heiterecheib (17. Mai 2010)

habe mir auch schon das alpinist angesehen. für mich nach all den rückmeldungen hier aus dem forum der ganz grosse favorit. jedoch bin ich noch ein wenig skeptisch wegen der bergaufperformance. 
ein kollege hat ein 2007er torque. bei ihm sackt der hinterbau bei steilen rampen deutlich ein. somit muss er jeweils von "hinten-unten" treten. wir mussten teils vor langen und steilen anstiegen (z.b scalettapass) den dämpfer härter pumpen.
was habt ihr diesbezüglich für erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## johnny blaze (17. Mai 2010)

bei mir sackt die dhx kaum bis garnicht ein.
auch bei  steileren passagen.
zumindest merkt man es nicht.

wenn es doch mal zum wippen  kommen sollte, kann man immer noch den pro pedal zuschalten.
also kann bzgl. bergaufperformance überhaupt nicht meckern und bin vorher lange hardtail gefahren...


----------



## Bikingschorsch (17. Mai 2010)

kann da nur beipflichten.

Ich erlaube mir mal, weitere Erfahrungen reinzustellen: Gestern bin ich mit meinem Bruder den 601er Trail am Gardasee gefahren. Bin 62kg schwer und habe in der Dämpferhauptkammer 7 und im Boost Valve 9 bar und somit war der Dämpfer SUPERWEICH und sensibel, habe aber immer noch ca. 1,5 cm Dämpferhub als ungebrauchte Reserve gehabt. Mit diesem Rad kann man' echt abrocken lassen!

Dürfen in diesen Thread auch Fotos oder Videos vom Alpinist rein oder lass ich die in der Canyon- Gallerie?


----------



## Matthias1980 (17. Mai 2010)

Ruhig rein hier mit den Sachen!

Solange es zum Thread passt als her damit Finde ich gut das ihr eure persönlichen Meinungen kund tut!


Grüße


----------



## Barney_1 (17. Mai 2010)

Bin mit meinem Alpinisten auch super zufrieden, wippen und wegsacken ist kaum zu spüren. Klettert ausgezeichnet und geht bergab wie die Waldfee 
Es gibt aber ,zumindest bei mir, auch ein paar Sachen zu nörgeln: Die Zugverlegung durch die Wippe ist meiner Meinung nach nur eine halbe Sache. Bei mir wurde die Bremsleitung zwischen Wippe und Rahmen gequetscht und darum habe ich sie oberhalb der Wippe verlegt. Im voll ausgefedertem Zustand wird sogar der etwas dünnere Schaltzug etwas geklemmt. Hab jetzt nächste Woche einen Termin bei Canyon Zwecks Begutachtung. Die meinten es könnte sich eventuell um Fertigungstoleranzen handeln......
Auf jeden Fall wird da die gequetschte Bremsleitung getauscht, den Rest werden wir sehen.
Der zweite Punkt der mir nicht so richtig gefallen will sind die Laufräder. Eigentlich sind sie ja ok, aber was mir auf die Nerven geht ist das ständige Lagerspiel  Ich kann nach jeder Ausfahrt die olle Einstellschraube am Hinterrad nachziehen,nach kurzer Zeit ist sie immer wieder locker und deutliches seitliches Spiel ist zu spüren. Hab schon drüber nachgedacht den ganzen Kram mit Loctite mittelfest anzuziehen. Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus mit den Crossmax bzw. dem Lagerspiel? Hab ich Montagsräder oder ist das normal?
Fazit: Meine Tips fürs nächste Modelljahr wären Wippe überarbeiten (mehr Luft zum Rahmen) andere Laufräder und als I-Tüpfelchen eine absenkbare Sattelstütze, dann wäre es perfekt


----------



## Gades (17. Mai 2010)

Das mit der Spiel im Laufrad ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Zwar ist es nicht so schlimm wie bei dir, aber ich hab die auch schon 2-3 mal nachgezogen.

Die Bremsleitung, die durch die Wippe verläuft, wurde bei mir noch nicht gequetscht. Da scheint bei mir auch genug Platz zu sein.

Letztens ist mir beim fahren aufgefallen, dass mein Umwerfer nicht mehr so perfekt schaltet. Zu Hause hab ich dann gesehen, dass die Zughülle, die ja unter dem Tretlager verläuft, beschädigt ist und sich schon was aufgeweitet hat. Am Plastik und am Tretlager konnte ich dann eine Macke entdecken. Keine Ahnung ob ich irgendwo aufgesetzt hab oder einfach nur ein Ast dagegen geknallt ist. Habs jetzt erstmal ein wenig mit Panzertape umwickelt. Ich geh auch mal davon aus, dass das auch auf dauer hält.
Allerdings ist hier auch wieder Verbesserungpotential vorhanden, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob man das mit dem aktuellen E-type Umwerfer überhaupt besser machen könnte.


----------



## schmurpanzandy (17. Mai 2010)

Hm, hab mir gerade einen Alpinisten bestellt und bin schon sehr gespannt!
Ich denke man findet bei jedem Hersteller das ein oder andere Problemchen, welches einem nicht so sehr gefällt.
Preis/Leistung fand ich bei dem Alpinisten einfach genial und ich bin schon sehr gespannt und heiß drauf, das Teil auch mal auszureiten!


----------



## heiterecheib (17. Mai 2010)

hmmm hörti sich echt immer besser an! dann muss ich nur noch das flaschenhalterproblem lösen (oder ignorieren)...


----------



## Gades (17. Mai 2010)

also ich hab mir das teil gekauft.
http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...&productID=S0575c68b16825aa877d46d08aa1f6ea8#

war damals als angebot für 25 euro drin. das teil ist super. ich bin nach der tour nur sehr wenig geschwitzt aber eine sache stört mich an der trinkblase. sie verändert den geschmak von wasser. bei einer anderen trinkblase von camelbag ist es genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (18. Mai 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> also ich hab mir das teil gekauft.
> http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...&productID=S0575c68b16825aa877d46d08aa1f6ea8#



der link funktioniert (bei mir) nicht.
was ist das denn?


----------



## mm70 (18. Mai 2010)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> der link funktioniert (bei mir) nicht.
> was ist das denn?



ich glaub sowas hat er gemeint:
http://www.camelbak.com/sports-recreation/hydration-packs/2010-flashflo.aspx

lg, martin


----------



## Gades (18. Mai 2010)

seltsam. gestern hab ich es mindestens 2 mal probiert und es hat geklappt und heute nicht mehr. doofe hibike seite.

aber ich meinte das teil was mm70 gepostet hat


----------



## vela99 (21. Mai 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich fahr das Alpinist jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen und ich bin restlos begeistert! Mit 35% Negativweg schluckt der Hinterbau perfekt auch gröbere Schläge, spricht fantastisch an und wippt beim Aufwärtsfahren gar nicht (ohne Propedal, 1000 Höhenmeter gefahren mit Steilstufen bis zu 16%). Vielleicht merk ichs aber auch nicht. Bei Bikeparkbesuchen lässt sich der Dämpfer so einstellen, dass er 2m Drops mit leichtigkeit wegsteckt und doch noch recht sensibel ist.
> Dann zur Geo: davon versteh ich nicht viel, aber esie ist zum Wohlfühlen. Gleichgewichtspassagen meistere ich nun mit links. Die Avids funktionieren nach einer Abfahrt so, wie es sein soll. Die Talas spricht zwar immer noch nicht so gut an, aber sie ist zufriedenstellend. Würde mir irgentwann gern die 180er Fox rauftun, dann wäre das Rad 'vollkommen'.
> ...




Hallo Bikingschorsch und Torquegemeinde,

hast Du (habt Ihr) keine Bedenken bei 2m Drops mit dem Carbonlenker? Mein Alpinist muss noch kommen (voraussichtlich CW23) aber ich ging bislang davon aus, dass ich für den gelegentlichen Bike Park Einsatz wohl den Lenker wechseln muss (nur wenn wirklich nötig).

Und noch eine Frage. Hat das geschätzte Lieferdatum gestimmt? 

Hoffentlich bekomme ich mein Rad bald.

Gruss und danke vorab.


----------



## Martin76 (21. Mai 2010)

Der Lenker am Alpinist sieht ja nett aus. Ich fand ihn aber auch nicht vertrauenswürdig genug und habe daher wieder gegen Carbon getauscht. Allerdings jetzt ein Syntace Vector Carbon - dem vertraue ich mehr.


----------



## ohschda (21. Mai 2010)

vela99 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikingschorsch und Torquegemeinde,
> 
> hast Du (habt Ihr) keine Bedenken bei 2m Drops mit dem Carbonlenker? Mein Alpinist muss noch kommen (voraussichtlich CW23) aber ich ging bislang davon aus, dass ich für den gelegentlichen Bike Park Einsatz wohl den Lenker wechseln muss (nur wenn wirklich nötig).
> 
> ...



Scheinbar sind bisher fast alle früher gekommen. Ich hab auch KW 23 beim Playzone bestätigt bekommen. Hoffe es wird auch hinhauen.


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (22. Mai 2010)

Bei mir war mein Playzone für KW 17 angekündigt, hab nochmal angefragt inzwischen und wurde bestätigt. Kam dann aber erst Ende KW 19. Aber das geht ja noch, find ich. Obwohl ein formloses mail - Rad kommt erst später - auch nicht unangenehm wäre, aber is halt nicht...
Nur Geduld 
Katja


----------



## Bikingschorsch (22. Mai 2010)

vela99 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikingschorsch und Torquegemeinde,
> 
> hast Du (habt Ihr) keine Bedenken bei 2m Drops mit dem Carbonlenker? Mein Alpinist muss noch kommen (voraussichtlich CW23) aber ich ging bislang davon aus, dass ich für den gelegentlichen Bike Park Einsatz wohl den Lenker wechseln muss (nur wenn wirklich nötig).
> 
> ...



Hallo Vela99,

also ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken über die Stabilität des Lenkers gemacht, aber ich vertraue dem eigntlich schon. Ich fahr selbst mehrmals dieWoche in den Bikepark.
Bei Easton wird er als ein 'do everything' Lenker bezeichnet, ein bisschen Freeride dürfte da schon drin sein. Bei einem Enduro müsste schon etwas robusteres Material drauf sein, hoff ich mal. Aber so ein Syntace Vector wär dennoch eine gute Wahl. Wenn ich mal den Lenker austausche, dann nur um einen breiteren zu kaufen.
Mein Alpinist wurde eine Woche früher versendet als angegeben. 

Ich nutze die Gelegenheit, um auch einige kleine Probleme reinzuschreiben, die ich vorher vergessen habe: Beim Wiegetritt oder bei höheren Belastungen der Kurbel höre ich ein Knacksen, was wahrscheinlich mit dem Lager zu tun hat. Kann ich das selbst beheben oder muss ich das Bike einschicken?


----------



## mtb_rookie (22. Mai 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Scheinbar sind bisher fast alle früher gekommen. Ich hab auch KW 23 beim Playzone bestätigt bekommen. Hoffe es wird auch hinhauen.



War bei mir auch so.
Liefertermin war KW18, es kam jedoch schon KW16...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vela99 (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
danke für Eure Antworten.

Bikeschorsch, 
lass uns bitte wissen, wenn Du Deinen Lenker tauschst. Bei regelmässigen Bike Park Besuchen, bist Du eine Referenz in dieser Sache. Dass mit dem Knacksen im Lager finde ich allerdings nicht so toll. Hoffe Du bekommst es in den Griff. So was nervt ungemein. Bei einem neuen 3000 Euro Rad sollte das nicht sein.

Also Canyon sollte den Bestellprozess wirklich verbessern. Seit meiner Bestellung nie wieder etwas gehört in Sachen Liefertermin. Vielleicht melde ich mich mal bei Canyon.

Gruss


----------



## vela99 (22. Mai 2010)

habe vergessen eine weitere Frage zu stellen.
Kommen die Mavic des Alpinist mi dem UST Ventil oder wird nicht mitgeliefert?


----------



## mtb_rookie (22. Mai 2010)

vela99 schrieb:


> habe vergessen eine weitere Frage zu stellen.
> Kommen die Mavic des Alpinist mi dem UST Ventil oder wird nicht mitgeliefert?



Auf dem Alpinist sind Schlauchreifen,
es ist auch kein UST-Ventil von Mavic dabei.
(Lediglich Adapter für Schrader bzw. Auto)


----------



## Bikingschorsch (22. Mai 2010)

Verdammt teuer auf UST ummzustellen... hab mir fÃ¼r 100â¬ nen Fat Albert Rear und ein Muddy marry an der Front aufgezogen. Erstaunt war ich, als man mir gesagt hat, dass die UST- Ventile 11â¬ pro StÃ¼ck kosten. Das nagt am Geldbeutel =(
wÃ¼rde mich nur wundern, obs der muddy marry auch bringt


----------



## vela99 (23. Mai 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> Verdammt teuer auf UST ummzustellen... hab mir für 100 nen Fat Albert Rear und ein Muddy marry an der Front aufgezogen. Erstaunt war ich, als man mir gesagt hat, dass die UST- Ventile 11 pro Stück kosten. Das nagt am Geldbeutel =(
> würde mich nur wundern, obs der muddy marry auch bringt



Nach Aufbrauch meines Reifenbestandes (nicht UST) werde ich definitiv auf UST umstellen. Muss also 22 Euro für Ventile ausgeben. Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, dass Canyon diese nicht mitliefert.........
(Mir war schon klar, dass die Bereifung selber nicht UST ist.)


----------



## mas7erchief (23. Mai 2010)

Hast du mal bei Canyon angefragt ob die Ventile nicht nur vergessen wurden.
Bei meinen Deemax waren sie dabei.
Bei den Crossmax eines Kumpels auch.
Allerdings 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (23. Mai 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Hast du mal bei Canyon angefragt ob die Ventile nicht nur vergessen wurden.
> Bei meinen Deemax waren sie dabei.
> Bei den Crossmax eines Kumpels auch.
> Allerdings 2009


Beim ES 2010 mit Crossmax SX war auch nix dabei


----------



## leeresblatt (23. Mai 2010)

beim meinem Alpinist auch nicht, nur irgendwelche Adapter


----------



## mas7erchief (24. Mai 2010)

Die 2010er Räder gefallen mir immer weniger gut


----------



## fone (25. Mai 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> Verdammt teuer auf UST ummzustellen... hab mir für 100 nen Fat Albert Rear und ein Muddy marry an der Front aufgezogen.


wow, ist 100 die summe der listenpreise?


----------



## der.bergsteiger (25. Mai 2010)

Bei mir waren auch keine UST Ventile dabei, ich habe aber bei der Abholung nett gefragt und der freundliche Mitarbeiter hat mir zwei Ventile geschenkt . Also einfach nett fragen.

Ich habe aber leider nach knapp zwei Wochen Einsatz deutliches Spiel im Hinterbau, ich werde mal mit Canyon telefonieren müssen...


----------



## Gades (25. Mai 2010)

bestimmt wieder die lager an der wippe. scheint wohl häufiger aufzutreten


----------



## roarinlion (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
habe mein Torque jetzt auch so ca. nen Monat und seit nen paar Tagen dieses Spiel an den Lagern zwischen Wippe und Hinterbau. Ich merke das beim Fahren als Neuling zwar noch nicht, aber gut is das auf Dauer ja sicher nicht. 

@bergsteiger:
Wäre nett wenn du hier posten könntest woran es liegt und was gemacht werden muss, falls du mit jemandem von Canyon sprichst.


----------



## Bikingschorsch (25. Mai 2010)

Welcher Lenker würde eigentlich im Alpinist- Vorbau reinpassen?


----------



## ohschda (25. Mai 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> Welcher Lenker würde eigentlich im Alpinist- Vorbau reinpassen?


Jeder mit 31.8mm Durchmesser.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (25. Mai 2010)

Jeder 31,8er Lenker....

@roarinlion: Bin heute nicht dazu gekommen. Ich ruf wahrscheinlich morgen mal an. Ich geb dann bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stacked (25. Mai 2010)

-edit-


----------



## F1o (31. Mai 2010)

Servus zusammen.
Auch ich bin demnächst Alpinist (KW23???) und habe vorher schon eine Frage. Hat jemand von euch eine Kind Shock Vario Stütze verbaut und wenn ja, welche?
Das MTB Magazin schreibt in ihrem Test zum Alpinist "der Tritt erfolgt allerdings etwas von hinten".
Die KSi950 hat keinen Versatz nach hinten, damit könnte man dieses "von hinten treten" viell etwas relativieren!?
Erfahrungen?!


----------



## Bikingschorsch (31. Mai 2010)

Von hinten treten? Ist mir nur aufgefallen, als ich eine 16% Rampe ohne Talas- Absenkung gefahren bin.


----------



## Monsterwade (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo Alpinisten,

wollte mein Vertride auf 3 Kettenblätter aufrüsten. Klappt aber irgendwie nicht: Sobald
der Hinterbau einfedert, verschieben sich die Kettenblätter in Richtung Umwerfer. Bei
voll eingefedertem Hinterbau sieht das dann so aus (beachtet, dass die Kette auf dem 
mittleren Kettenblatt liegt):





Unbelastet sieht das so aus:





Und die ganze E-Type-Aufhängung ist an der Schwinge montiert:





Ist das bei eurem Alpinist auch so? Was nach ich falsch?


----------



## Stacked (31. Mai 2010)

Edit:

Das der Umwerfer sich etwas auf die Kettenblätter zubewegt ist normal. 
Der Umwerfer ist ja an der Schwinge montiert und nicht am Tretlager.


----------



## leeresblatt (31. Mai 2010)

@Monsterwade

ja, ist bei mir auch so. davon habe ich sogar hier im Forum irgendwo berichtet. Ich werde das große Kettenblatt eh abmontieren, da ich sehr sehr selten nutze, und sonst bleibt einem nur den Umwerfer zu modifizieren (falls es zu einer Berührung kommt). 

Canyon Konstrukteure bei der Arbeit:


----------



## Bikingschorsch (31. Mai 2010)

Oh! Das erste Vertride, von dem ich höre.


----------



## el martn (31. Mai 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hallo Alpinisten,
> 
> wollte mein Vertride auf 3 Kettenblätter aufrüsten. Klappt aber irgendwie nicht: Sobald
> der Hinterbau einfedert, verschieben sich die Kettenblätter in Richtung Umwerfer. Bei
> ...



Soweit ich informiert bin, gib es da zwei verschiedene Adapter (zwischen Schwinge und Umwerfer). 
Einer für zweifach Kurbeln und einer für dreifach Kurbel.
Ruf doch mal bei Canyon an...oder mail!
Gruß

el martn


----------



## akastylez (1. Juni 2010)

Nächstes Jahr gibts dann das Torque auch mit der 180er Talas  das wird spaßig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vela99 (2. Juni 2010)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Ich habe aber leider nach knapp zwei Wochen Einsatz deutliches Spiel im Hinterbau, ich werde mal mit Canyon telefonieren müssen...



Und, ist das Problem behoben? Was war Schuld?


----------



## der.bergsteiger (2. Juni 2010)

Canyon will sich das anschauen und ich werde deshalb das Rad in den nächsten Tagen nach Koblenz schicken. Ich vermute, dass die Passungen für die Lager in der Wippe oder im Hinterbau zu groß sind. Also dann erst mal 2-3 Wochen ohne Bike...


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


>


?


----------



## akastylez (3. Juni 2010)

?


----------



## leeresblatt (3. Juni 2010)

akastylez schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr gibts dann das Torque auch mit der 180er Talas  das wird spaßig!



verstehe auch nicht was du damit sagen willst


----------



## akastylez (3. Juni 2010)

Nochmal 20mm mehr vorne..die dann auch noch absenkbar...da geht was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Juni 2010)

Du hattest einen "negativen Smiley" verwendet, das hat uns irritiert.


----------



## akastylez (3. Juni 2010)

Negativ?Ne,der hat ne Brille auf und guckt nach oben wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz blind bin...soll der negativ sein?


----------



## leeresblatt (3. Juni 2010)

= Roll Eyes (Sarcastic) / Augenrollen (sarkastisch)


----------



## akastylez (3. Juni 2010)

Auf den Text habe ich jetzt nicht geachtet,nur auf die Grafik...dann machen wir den halt den mit dem fetten grinsen draus....


----------



## Monsterwade (3. Juni 2010)

el martn schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin, gib es da zwei verschiedene Adapter (zwischen Schwinge und Umwerfer).
> Einer für zweifach Kurbeln und einer für dreifach Kurbel.



Kann mal jemand nachschauen, welche Nummer auf dem Umwerfer-Halter
eines Alpinist steht?

Beim Vertride (2-Blatt-Kurbel) steht E57-10:





Danke und Gruss

Monster


----------



## leeresblatt (3. Juni 2010)

bei meinem (Alpinst Größe M) steht E59-10


----------



## roarinlion (3. Juni 2010)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Canyon will sich das anschauen und ich werde deshalb das Rad in den nächsten Tagen nach Koblenz schicken. Ich vermute, dass die Passungen für die Lager in der Wippe oder im Hinterbau zu groß sind. Also dann erst mal 2-3 Wochen ohne Bike...


 
oh nein das hab ich schon befürchtet...hab keine lust auf post, dann vielleicht doch lieber nen tagestrip nach koblenz...werd da dann wohl auch mal anrufen müssen und termin machen...danke für die info!


----------



## vela99 (7. Juni 2010)

roarinlion schrieb:


> oh nein das hab ich schon befürchtet...hab keine lust auf post, dann vielleicht doch lieber nen tagestrip nach koblenz...werd da dann wohl auch mal anrufen müssen und termin machen...danke für die info!



und, gibt es Neues?


----------



## vela99 (7. Juni 2010)

vela99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für Eure Antworten.
> 
> Bikeschorsch,
> ...



Bikeschorsch, 
hält der Lenker?
Gruss


----------



## roarinlion (7. Juni 2010)

vela99 schrieb:


> und, gibt es Neues?


 
habe die lager mal ausgebaut, gesäubert und wieder reingeschraubt, das spiel war dann weg...aber nur für ein paar tage, jetzt ist wieder da, mit locktite hälts dann vielleicht...

das thema muss ich aber jetzt eh auf nächste saison verschieben, habe gestern nen abflug gemacht, tossy III, morgen op, das wars erst mal mit dem sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikingschorsch (7. Juni 2010)

vela99 schrieb:


> Bikeschorsch,
> hält der Lenker?
> Gruss


Gebrochen ist nix, kein Riss, keine Macke. Ich glaub ich lass den Lenker noch ein wenig oben und tausche ihn im Falle des Falles später aus.

Zwei Fragen: 1) Was sind die Folgen von Durchschlägen beim DHX Air? Mein Bruder -.- hat immer wieder probiert, mit Schwung hinter den Sitz zu gehen und dann viel Federweg zu nutzen. Aber das ist jetzt leider 2x schief gegangen. 

2) Was sind Anzeichen einer Bremsenverglasung? Mir fällt auf, dass bei meinen Bremsen nicht nur das gewohnte Avidquitschen ist, sondern dass sie auch irgentwie knirscht.

Spontane 3. Frage: Kann es sein, dass das Setup vom DHX Air variiert? Meine Erfahrung: In der Hauptluftkammer 6,5 Bar, im Boost Valve 13 Bar, bin dann eine Abfahrt gefahren. Das gesamte Fahrwerk hat super funktioniert, ich hatte noch ca. 1 cm Dämpferhub. Doch dann, einige Tage später, bin ich die gleiche Abfahrt noch einmal gefahren und hab aber im Boost Valve 1 Bar herausgenommen. Dann habe ich aber richtig starke Stöße gefühlt und auch bei harten Schlägen waren noch 2 - 3cm Hub frei.
Ich habe keine Einstellung verändert außer 1 Bar Druck rausgenommen. 

Danke schon mal für die Antworten 

Grüße


----------



## vela99 (8. Juni 2010)

roarinlion schrieb:


> habe die lager mal ausgebaut, gesäubert und wieder reingeschraubt, das spiel war dann weg...aber nur für ein paar tage, jetzt ist wieder da, mit locktite hälts dann vielleicht...
> 
> das thema muss ich aber jetzt eh auf nächste saison verschieben, habe gestern nen abflug gemacht, tossy III, morgen op, das wars erst mal mit dem sommer



Das hört sich aber überhaupt nicht gut an.
Gute Genesung. Vor Allem viel Geduld.


----------



## tec1944 (8. Juni 2010)

Mal ne Frage...ist der einzige Unterschied zw. einem Torque ES 8.0 und dem Alpinist der Dämpfer und somit der Federweg? Also der RockShox Monarch 4.2 zu dem DHX Air 5? Oder gibt es unterschiede im Hinterbau?
OK Bremscheiben 203/185 zu 203/203 mal ausgenommen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Juni 2010)

Nein.

Alpinist = neu konstruierter Torquerahmen aus dem Jahr 2010. 
Torque ES = altes Modell. 

Siehe Canyon-Homepage.


----------



## vela99 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich habe gestern mein Torque Alpinist erhalten. Sieht wirklich beeindruckend aus, meiner Meinung nach sieht es in Natur besser aus als auf den Bildern in der Canyon Webb. Leider hatte ich noch keine Zeit mich im Detail mit dem Rad zu beschäftigen und es zusammenzubauen.

Allerdings ist mir eine Sache aufgefallen und ich habe daher eine Frage.
Scheinbar muss die Hinterachse mit Imbuss schlüssel eingebaut werden. Stimmt das so? Muss ich wirklich bei jedem Platten das Hinterrad regelrecht ausbauen? Ich dachte das geht auch mit Schnellverschluss und eingebautem Hebel, so wie bei der Vorderachse. Gibt es für die Achse an der Gewindeseite keinen Stöpsel, der verhindert das die Achse verdreckt?

Bitte um Kommentare und erschlagt mich nicht, weil ich das nicht weiss aber wissen sollte.......

Gruss.


----------



## Stacked (9. Juni 2010)

Die Syntace X12 Steckachse ist nur mit Imbus montierbar. 
Gibt auch extra einen Schlüssel von Syntace dafür.
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=330

Der ein und Ausbau dauert aber gegenüber einem Schnellspannsystem nicht viel länger.
Siehe Video:
http://syntace.my1.cc/x-12/video/x_12_d.html

Edit:
Auf der Synatce Seite steht das es die Achse auch mit einem Hebel geben würde. 
"Die X-12 Steckachse gibt es wahlweise in Key- (mit Inbus) oder QR-Version (Schnellspanner). "
Quelle


----------



## Gades (9. Juni 2010)

jo. du musst die achse mit einem inbusschlüssel ausbauen, aber ich find es nicht dramatisch, da man wenn man einen platten hat sowieso werkzeug dabei hat. da tut ein 5er inbus nicht mehr wirklich weh.


was mich immoment extrem stört ist der recht häufige chainsuck
die kette hat sich letztens zwischen kettenstrebe, umwerfer und kettenblatt eingeklemmt. dem entsprechend sieht auch mittlerweile meine kettenstrebe aus und der umwerfer hat sich auch verstellt oder ist ein wenig verbogen. muss ich mal am wochenende gucken.
aus diesem grund werde ich mir mal die heim3 von e-thirteen besorgen.


----------



## pillemaen (9. Juni 2010)

Das selbe Problem mit dem Chainsuck zwischen kleinstem Ritzel und Kettenstrebe hab ich mit meinem Playzone auch, da kommt jetzt am Wochenende auch ein Stinger dran. Hoffe dann ist ruhe


----------



## Gades (9. Juni 2010)

auch gut dabei ist, dass ich, wenn die kette sich nicht einklemmt und auf der kettenstebe entlangrasselt, eigentlich recht normal weiter treten kann. zumindest ohne jegliche belastung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vela99 (9. Juni 2010)

Stacked schrieb:


> Die Syntace X12 Steckachse ist nur mit Imbus montierbar.
> Gibt auch extra einen Schlüssel von Syntace dafür.
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=330
> 
> ...





> jo. du musst die achse mit einem inbusschlüssel ausbauen, aber ich find es nicht dramatisch, da man wenn man einen platten hat sowieso werkzeug dabei hat. da tut ein 5er inbus nicht mehr wirklich weh.




Danke für die Antworten. Hatte mich gewundert und vermutet, dass ich irgendein Teil übersehen habe. Werde mich umgewöhnen müssen. Freunde mich mit dem Gedanken schon an.


----------



## F1o (12. Juni 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> Spontane 3. Frage: Kann es sein, dass das Setup vom DHX Air variiert? Meine Erfahrung: In der Hauptluftkammer 6,5 Bar, im Boost Valve 13 Bar, bin dann eine Abfahrt gefahren. Das gesamte Fahrwerk hat super funktioniert, ich hatte noch ca. 1 cm Dämpferhub. Doch dann, einige Tage später, bin ich die gleiche Abfahrt noch einmal gefahren und hab aber im Boost Valve 1 Bar herausgenommen. Dann habe ich aber richtig starke Stöße gefühlt und auch bei harten Schlägen waren noch 2 - 3cm Hub frei.
> Ich habe keine Einstellung verändert außer 1 Bar Druck rausgenommen.
> 
> Danke schon mal für die Antworten
> ...



Servus Schorsch.
Hab meinen Alpinist noch nicht lange und am Setup noch nicht viel variiert, aber dein Druck in der Hauptkammer erscheint mit etwas sehr niedrig?! Mit wieviel Sag fährst du denn, bzw wie schwer bist du?

Fahre Hauptluftkammer 11,5 bar, Boost 12 bar, Gewicht 81 kg netto.

Komme somit auf ca 30% Sag, bergauf wippt nix und bergab bis 90% Federweg. Wie gesagt hab noch nicht viel experimentiert aber fühlt sich auf Anhieb gut an...


----------



## Barney_1 (12. Juni 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> Spontane 3. Frage: Kann es sein, dass das Setup vom DHX Air variiert? Meine Erfahrung: In der Hauptluftkammer 6,5 Bar, im Boost Valve 13 Bar, bin dann eine Abfahrt gefahren. Das gesamte Fahrwerk hat super funktioniert, ich hatte noch ca. 1 cm Dämpferhub. Doch dann, einige Tage später, bin ich die gleiche Abfahrt noch einmal gefahren und hab aber im Boost Valve 1 Bar herausgenommen. Dann habe ich aber richtig starke Stöße gefühlt und auch bei harten Schlägen waren noch 2 - 3cm Hub frei.
> Ich habe keine Einstellung verändert außer 1 Bar Druck rausgenommen.
> 
> Danke schon mal für die Antworten
> ...



Also ich fahre den Dämpfer bei 92 Kg nackig mit 14 bar in der Hauptkammer, 175 psi im Piggypack und den Durchschlagswiederstand ganz auf. Strecken sind so Quer Beet, von bergauf bis bergab mit knackigen Downhills und kleineren Sprüngen ca. 1 m Höhe alles dabei. sag ca. 25-30 % Federwegsausnutzung ca. 95%.
Das da was variiert kann ich nicht sagen, bei mir ist es auf jeden Fall nicht so.
Barney_1


----------



## Bikingschorsch (12. Juni 2010)

Ich wiege ca. 62kg und fahre mit ungefähr 37% SAG (bei normalen, recht komfortablen Downhills). Dabei nutze ich so 85- 90% an Hub beim Dämmpfer aus.
Bei Sprüngen verändere ich das Setup, dann kommen 8 Bar in die hauptkammer und nutze bei ca. 1,5- 2m Drops schon mal 95% des Hubs.


----------



## Saibottechnik (13. Juni 2010)

Ich habe seit Freitag auch ein Alpinist. Am Freitag bin ich nach dem Aufbauen erstmal etwas harmlos hier in der Gegend gefahren. kleine Treppen und kurze Trailabschnitte zum ausprobieren.

Die Avid habe ich dabei eingebremst. Gestern Abend musste ich unbedingt noch fahren und habe mich auf den Schauinsland Shutteln lassen. Die 1200hm Abfahrt waren genial, allerdings habe ich bei steilen Gegenanstiegen auch ein Knarzen aus dem Tretlager gehört.

@ bikingschorsch: hast du das knacken im Tretlager inzwischen beseitigen können?

Die Hinterradbremse Quietschte nach der Abfahrt leider in der Stadt. Und den Chainsuck habe ich auch miterlebt, zwischen Kettenstrebe, Umwerfer und Kettenblatt.

Meint ihr, dass das Quietschen wieder weggeht? Wie sieht es denn bei den versuchen mit Kettenführung/Kettenspanner aus? Wart ihr erfolgreich? Wie aufwändig war die Montage und ist das Ergebnis zufriedenstellend?

Aber alles in allem ist die Bergabperformance überragend! Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Abfahrt!


----------



## Bikingschorsch (13. Juni 2010)

Wie's ausschaut ist das Geknarze weg. I hab mal die Schrauben bei der Wippe und so nachgezogen, also so ungef. 1Nw weniger als angegeben. Weiß nicht, ob es das war, dass das Knarzen verschwunden ist, aber probieren kann mans immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vela99 (14. Juni 2010)

F1o schrieb:


> Servus Schorsch.
> Hab meinen Alpinist noch nicht lange und am Setup noch nicht viel variiert, aber dein Druck in der Hauptkammer erscheint mit etwas sehr niedrig?! Mit wieviel Sag fährst du denn, bzw wie schwer bist du?
> 
> Fahre Hauptluftkammer 11,5 bar, Boost 12 bar, Gewicht 81 kg netto.
> ...



Bin selbst noch am Spielen, hab also noch nicht optimiert. Meine aber sagen zu können,dass Dein Hauptluftkammerdruck zu gering scheint. Bin mit 75kg bei 11.5 Bar. Bei der kleinen Kammer bin ich nur ein bisschen über minimal um so lineal wie möglich zu halten. (Ist das sinnvoll?) Habe zur Zeit den Durchschlagsschutz auf halben Weg eingestellt. (Wie beeinflusst der das Verhalten?)

Habt Ihr mit der Messung des "Sag"s in der Federgabel auch etwas Probleme? Losbrechmoment anfänglich wohl etwas zu hoch. Selbst bei Minimaldruck komme ich kaum auf die angestrebten 40mm "Sag"

Noch eine Bemerkung. Bei extrem steilen Passagen taucht mir die Gabel zu sehr ein. Ich habe jetzt den Dämpferwiederstand für langsame Stösse (blauer Knopf unten) auf max erhöht. Ist das im Prinzip richtig so? Was leidet darunter? Feines Ansprechverhalten wohl eher nicht, oder?


----------



## Bikingschorsch (14. Juni 2010)

Den Druck in der Hauptkammer könnte ich schon etwas erhöhen, aber höchstens um 1- 2 Bar. Muss das noch ein wenig austesten.

Kann es sein, dass man mit dem Durchschlagsschutzrädchen einfach nur die Boost Valve- Kammer vergrößert bzw. verkleinert? Sollte es so sein, wäre es am klügsten, die Kammer so groß wie möglich zu machen und dann den jeweiligen Luftdruck reinzutun, da die verkleinerte Kammer mit gleichem Druck weniger Schutz bietet (nach meinem Physiklehrer ist Kraft = Volumen x Druck) Man verbessere mich, wenn ich Fehler gemacht habe.

Ich finde, dass dieser 40mm-Sag einfach Blödsinn ist. Wenn man das auf normalen, geraden Boden misst würde es ja auf dem Trail nicht mehr stimmen, da es abwärts geht und so mehr Negativweg wegen mehr Druck auf der Front braucht. Ich habe einfach mal mehrere Testfahrten gemacht und dann dem Gefühl nach mehr oder weniger Luftdruck reingetan, bis der Federweg so genutzt wird, dass auch nach groben Fahrfehlern noch etwas Federweg als Notreserve da ist.

Und noch zum Abschluss: Das Ansprechen verbessert sich innerhalb des ersten Monats sehr, also wünsch ich dir noch viel Geduld!

Grüße


----------



## Orangesnsaft (14. Juni 2010)

Hoi,
Ich wollt mal fragen, wie ist den das wenn ich in Bikepark geh?
Brauch ich da ein eher weicheres oder härteres Setup?
Ich wieg um die 60 Kg und fahr mit 38 Sag. Ich find aber das wenn ich bissel rumschauckel aufm Bike, dann zeigt es mir schon 80 Sag an, ist das Normal?

Ich bin kein Anfänger, aber so ne geile Technik hat ich noch nie 

Mfg.

Könnt auch per PM antworten.
Danke.


----------



## Bikingschorsch (14. Juni 2010)

rumschaukeln? Klingt witzig, aber definier es genauer.



Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Hoi,



nur so nebenbei... bist du Südtiroler oder Österreicher oder grüßt man sich so auch in Deutschland?


----------



## leeresblatt (14. Juni 2010)

zum SAG messen einfach ruhig draufsetzen und wieder runter, nicht rumhampeln


----------



## Orangesnsaft (14. Juni 2010)

Ne ich komm aus Deutschland.
Jo mit dem Draufsetzten hab ich scho gemessen.
Mit "rumschauckeln" mein ich ein wenig fahren und dabei die Federelemente richtung Boden drücken, Bunnyhop und kleiner Kicker.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

habe mein Alpinist seit 2 Monaten und viel Spass damit. Läuft wie auf Schienen und klettert dabei auch noch sehr gut. Genial auf Gardaseetrails.
Leider musste auch ich nach einiger Zeit ein Lagerspiel an der Wippe feststellen (haben wir hier ja schon öfter gehört). Habe Canyon angefragt, was denn zu tun sei. Die meinten aber nur "Einschicken, dann weitersehen".
Nun, ich möchte das bike nicht unbedingt einschicken und wieder warten. Da das Lagerspielproblem ja schon aufgetreten ist müsste doch auch eine andere Lösung möglich sein.

Was meint Ihr? Einschicken? nochmal nachhaken bei Canyon? kann ich selbst was tun?


----------



## F1o (18. Juni 2010)

Am WE gehts nach Bozen, dazu hab ich mein Alpinist Freeride tauglich gemacht: Big Bettys, Bashguard statt 44er Blatt und Vario Stütze.


----------



## GuloGulo (21. Juni 2010)

Servus SchwertreiterAA,

ich hab nach meinem Gardaseeurlaub das von Dir beschriebene
Lagerspiel auch bei meinem Rad´l festgestellt.
Ich hab jetzt erst angefangen das zu verfolgen und mit Canyon noch keinen Kotakt gehabt.
Wie ist bei Dir der Stand ?
Ich schätze das Spiel radial gut und gern mit einem 1/4 - 1/2 mm ein, d.h. es ist eine merkliche Verschiebung zu spüren, wenn man den Hinterbau anhebt.
Hast Du seither etwas neues zu den Thema erfahren ?

Grüße,,


----------



## mtb_rookie (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe meinem Alpinist eine Hammerschmidt gegönnt.
Bei der Montage sind mir folgende Details aufgefallen:

1. Umwerfer demontieren
Der E-Type-Umwerfer sitzt nicht am Innenlager, sondern
über einen eigenen Adapter auf der Schwinge. Damit die
Gewinde dauerhaft sauber bleiben kann man sie mit zwei
Madenschrauben dicht machen.

2. Für das Innenlager braucht man ein ISIS- UND ein 
-GXP/Hollowtech-Werkzeug.

3. Kettenblattwechsel
Standardmäßig ist ein 24er Kettenblatt montiert, dass
22er liegt bei. (Habe ich erst gewechselt, nachdem ich
in den Alpen war  )

4. Montage ISCG05-Adapter
Ein Adapter von ISCG03 auf ISCG05 liefert Canyon mit.
Mit diesem Adapter hat die Tragtellergruppe der Hammerschmidt
bei mir exakt gepasst, d.h. es waren keinerlei Shims notwendig.
Eine Montage über ISCG03 wäre grundsätzlich auch denkbar,
jedoch wären hier mehrere Shims notwendig, und die Einschraubtiefe
der mitgelieferten Schrauben ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr
ausreichend (>2.5*d)

5. Montage Kurbelarm
Unbedingt sicherstellen, dass der Kurbelarm vollständig auf der
Verzahnung sitzt. Tut er das nicht, schleift die Kette seitlich an
der Kettenführung.

6. Montage Kettenführung
Bei der Montage von Kettenführung und Schutz gegen Chainsuck 
den Einfederzustand beachten (Am Montageständer ist die 
Schwinge voll ausgefedert) Chainsuck-Schutz an der obersten 
Position direkt unter der Schwinge montieren!

Wenns fertig ist, sieht es dann so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (23. Juni 2010)

Schick! Welche Variante hast du verbaut? AM or FR? Wieviel schwerer als die XT Kurbel ist die Hammerschmidt? "Reicht" die Uebersetzung um auf Asphalt fuer 30 km/h nicht ne 120er Trittfrequenz fahren zu muessen? Heult, sirrt oder schnarrt es im "grossen" Gang?

...liebaeugle da auch mit...

LG
Uwe


----------



## schuh (23. Juni 2010)

Schaut gut aus dein Alpinist!


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (23. Juni 2010)

@mtb rookie

Hübsch, hübsch. Werd jetzt auch mal die Hammerschmied ausprobieren, is mir im Moment nur ein bissl zu teuer..
die Katja


----------



## pillemaen (23. Juni 2010)

Das ist die AM-Version.


----------



## Bikingschorsch (24. Juni 2010)

So, Leute, jetzt muss ich mich selbst mal richtig stellen und mich für meine (für euch wahrscheinlich eigenartig klingenden) Fragen entschuldigen. Ich habe nämlich die Funktion des Boost Valve 2 Monate lang nicht überrissen. Ich dachte die ganze Zeit, dass dieser die Endprogression bestimmt, bis mir heute mein Bruder erklärt hat, dass er die Druckstufe bestimmt.

>.<

Grüße


----------



## leeresblatt (24. Juni 2010)

soweit mir bekannt, beeinflusst das Volumen des Ausgleichbehälters die Progression und der Luftdruck die Druckstufe


----------



## Bikingschorsch (24. Juni 2010)

so ist es


----------



## vela99 (24. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mein DHX 5.0 nach mehreren Ausfahrten jetzt wie folgt getunt:

Ich wiege 75kg und die Strecken sind meist grob und steil mit Absätzen / Sprüngen.

Druck Hauptkammer 12 bar
Druck Nebenkammer 8.0 bar
Zugstufe moderat schnell (4 Klicks)

Passt das? Was habt Ihr so? Was passiert, wenn ich den Nebenkammerdruck von 8.0 erhöhe / erniedrige? 

Eure eigenen Erfahrungen sind mir wichtig.


----------



## leeresblatt (24. Juni 2010)

musst nur drauf achten:

"Vorsicht!  Fahren sie nicht mit dem Fahrrad, wenn der Luftdruck in der Ausgleichsbehälter-Luftkammer mehr als 15,51 bar oder weniger als *8,62 ba*r beträgt. Andernfalls kann es zu Beschädigungen des Dämpfers kommen, deren Reparatur von der Gewährleistung NICHT gedeckt ist."

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te.../Content/Dampfers/DHX_Air_50.html#Boost_Valve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saibottechnik (24. Juni 2010)

also ich fahre bei gleichem gewicht mit deutlich mehr druck in der kleinen kammer. hab es nicht genau im kopf, dürften aber um die 13 bar sein.

mal eine andere frage: man ließt ja vieles zur bikeparktauglichkeit der einzelnen torque modelle. wer war denn bisher explizit mit dem alpinist im bikepark oder hat es vor? halten das die laufräder aus? (fahrergewicht 70-75kg)
bisher würde ich nur in den bikepark gehen, um an meiner bergab-technik zu feilen, ohne immer bergauf treten zu müssen. da sollte es noch nicht zu solche hohen belasteungen kommen. aber wenn man mal etwas sicherer im droppen ist stellt sich doch sicher mal die frage nach der haltbarkeit. wo liegen etwa die grenzen?


----------



## Power-Valve (24. Juni 2010)

Saibottechnik schrieb:


> wo liegen etwa die grenzen?



ich wuerde mir da nicht sonderlich grosse Sorgen machen... wenn du nicht die Riesensachen springst und mit Highspeed ueber Riesensteinfelder ballerst, wird das halten.

Bei mir bin da ich eher die Bremse, nicht das Material...


----------



## Saibottechnik (24. Juni 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Bei mir bin da ich eher die Bremse, nicht das Material...



so ist das bei mir momentan definitiv auch noch  wird wohl auch erstmal so bleiben. aber man will sich ja entwickeln ;-)


----------



## Power-Valve (24. Juni 2010)

dafuer hab ich auch nicht soviele verletzungsbedingte Fehlzeiten mehr wie frueher... Und etwas langsamer und vorausschauender fahren muss ja nicht zwingend weniger Spass machen.


----------



## Bikingschorsch (24. Juni 2010)

Wenn wir ja grad bei der Fahrtechnik sind... stimmt es, dass je weniger man Federweg verbraucht desto besser die Fahrtechnik ist? Ich meine mal im allgemeinen... nicht speziefisch.


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Juni 2010)

Zu allgemein, die Aussage, stimmt nicht generell. 

Mit gewisser Fahrtechnik kann man aber Belastungen reduzieren, insofern ist schon etwas dran. (z.B. Sprungtechnik, bewusstes Entlasten beim Überfahren von Hinternissen und Ähnliches)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikingschorsch (24. Juni 2010)

ist diese gewisse Fahrtechnik auch ratsam zu lernen? Überhaupt wenn man relativ kurzhubige Fahrwerke hat...


----------



## Power-Valve (25. Juni 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> ist diese gewisse Fahrtechnik auch ratsam zu lernen? Überhaupt wenn man relativ kurzhubige Fahrwerke hat...



Naja... wenn du so faehrst das du nicht den gesamten Federweg nutzt, kannst du theoretisch schneller fahren oder das Fahrwerk weicher abstimmen und somit noch komfortabler den Berg runterkommen.
Je nachdem was dein Ziel ist...


----------



## Bikingschorsch (25. Juni 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Naja... wenn du so faehrst das du nicht den gesamten Federweg nutzt, kannst du theoretisch schneller fahren oder das Fahrwerk weicher abstimmen und somit noch komfortabler den Berg runterkommen.
> Je nachdem was dein Ziel ist...


Ziemlich genau das, was du grad gesagt hast


----------



## vela99 (25. Juni 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> musst nur drauf achten:
> 
> "Vorsicht!  Fahren sie nicht mit dem Fahrrad, wenn der Luftdruck in der Ausgleichsbehälter-Luftkammer mehr als 15,51 bar oder weniger als *8,62 ba*r beträgt. Andernfalls kann es zu Beschädigungen des Dämpfers kommen, deren Reparatur von der Gewährleistung NICHT gedeckt ist."
> 
> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te.../Content/Dampfers/DHX_Air_50.html#Boost_Valve



Danke für den Hinweis.
Wie blöd von mir aber auch. Kann mir garnicht erklären, wie das passiert ist. Trotz Spickzettels mit min/max Werten im Drinkrucksack.
Werde mal erheblich erhöhen um Effekt zu vergleichen. Nehme an dieses Sofagefühl leidet bei erhöhtem Ausgleichskammerdruck.


----------



## mtb_rookie (26. Juni 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> "Reicht" die Uebersetzung um auf Asphalt fuer 30 km/h nicht ne 120er  Trittfrequenz fahren zu muessen?


Die maximale Übersetzung ist für mich ausreichend. 
22 * 1.6 (overdrive) / 11 = 3.2
entspricht bei einer normalen Kurbel in etwa
44 / 13 oder 44 / 14 (je nach Kassette)
=> Am besten einfach mal ausprobieren ob dir diese Übersetzung reicht.
Alternativ kann man noch vorne das 24er Blatt montieren, dann ist das
Bike meiner Meinung nach aber nicht mehr uphill-tauglich...



Power-Valve schrieb:


> Heult, sirrt oder schnarrt es im "grossen" Gang?


Nein. Ein Geräusch ist wahrnehmbar, empfinde ich aber nicht negativ. Der Sound der
Sperrklinken beim rückwärts treten toppt allerdings jeden Freilauf. Mir gefällts...


----------



## Bikingschorsch (28. Juni 2010)

Soll ich mal zur Abwechslung einen Versuch starten, ein Video raufzuladen? Das Alpinist ist aber nur eins von zwei Hauptdarstellern...


----------



## harke (28. Juni 2010)

jo mach mal


----------



## Orangesnsaft (28. Juni 2010)

mtb_rookie schrieb:


> Der Sound der
> Sperrklinken beim rückwärts treten toppt allerdings jeden Freilauf. Mir gefällts...



Jap, hab mich auch erst gewundert.
Aber gewöhnt man sich schnell dran.


----------



## Bikingschorsch (28. Juni 2010)

verdammt >.< wie ladet man eigentlich 'n Video hoch?


----------



## leeresblatt (28. Juni 2010)

wo haperts denn? http://videos.mtb-news.de/upload/form


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikingschorsch (28. Juni 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> wo haperts denn? http://videos.mtb-news.de/upload/form



Es happert an der Unwissenheit 
Wie kann ich es jetzt ganz hier reinstellen, mir wäre es lieber ohne Link...


----------



## Bikingschorsch (28. Juni 2010)

naja... dann halt so:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/7462


----------



## der.bergsteiger (28. Juni 2010)

Hey, du hast mein Fahrrad und auch noch meinen Rucksack! 
Ganz lustiges Video, der Anfang is nich so berühmt, dann wirds aber gut!


----------



## Bikingschorsch (29. Juni 2010)

Jop, den Anfang bis zum ersten Refrain hab ich vor einem Jahr gemacht, da hatte ich noch ziemlich wenig Material. Hier wären ziemlich viele Fehler rauszuschneiden, aber die wieder zu füllen, dass alles mit der Musik übereinstimmt, wäre schwierig und nervzehrend. Und dann würde auch der Aufbau nicht stimmen usw...


----------



## whigger (29. Juni 2010)

Ist doch gar nicht schlecht! Mir gefällt es echt gut und vor allem kann man nen echten Sprung vom Können und der Technik sehen. Der Anfang sieht noch recht unerfahren aus, dann wird es zum 601er hin aber immer besser! Ich finde es echt cool an zu schaun...


----------



## fuioam (30. Juni 2010)

So, mein Torque Alpinist ist gestern gekommen.

Nach den Einträgen im Forum hier, hab ich schon mit einigem gerechnet - meine Erwartungen sind zum Teil erfüllt worden.
Die Lieferung war auf jeden Fall mal schnell. Das Rad war sofort verfügbar und von der Zahlung bis zur Ankunft in Österreich verging eine Woche 
Das Rad sieht spitze aus und die ersten Rollversuche am Asphalt machen Lust auf mehr. Der Rahmen ist schön kompakt (Größe M bei 179) und lässt sich leicht in den Manual ziehen und der Bunnyhop funktioniert auch besser als bei den meisten Rädern, die ich bisher gefahren bin. Leider bin ich gerade krank und muss erst mal gesund werden, bevor der erste richtige Test ansteht.

So, jetzt zu den negativen Dingen:

Das Rad wird im Karton vorne durch den sehr gut abgepolsterten Lenker geschützt. Hinten steht der Hinterbau zwar auf einem Karton, das Schaltwerk ragt aber sehr weit nach hinten und stößt, wenn sich das Rad nach hinten verschiebt, am Karton an. Der Karton hatte schon ein kleines Loch hinten. Das Schaltwerk sieht aber nicht verbogen aus und funktioniert.







Das Horst Link(?) am Hinterbau hat eine kleine Macke - macht mir aber weniger Sorgen, was die Stabilität angeht.






Im Karton mit den restlichen Teilen waren ein paar Schrauben und nicht identifizierbare Teile. Weiß nicht, ob das Ersatzteile sein sollten, die mal so mitgeliefert werden... Vielleicht kann mir ja wer von euch sagen, wozu ich das Zeug gebrauchen kann.






Was mich doch recht schockiert hat, war dass das Kabel der linken Vorderbremse hinter dem Steuerrohr verlaufen ist. Hab mir gedacht, dass ich da was falsch gemacht habe, weiß aber nicht, wie ich den Lenker verdrehen hätte können um das zusammenzubringen (die anderen Kabel passen ja). 
Bei den Bremsen ist außerdem der Druckpunkt der Bremse ziemlich nahe am Lenker. Die Verstellung des Druckpunkts war schon am Maximum - also kein Spielraum mehr um etwas zu verstellen. Da hilft dann nur noch entlüften und ein bisschen mehr Öl ins System pumpen, oder? 
Noch eine Frage an jene, die auch eine Elixir besitzen: Wie hart ist euer Druckpunkt? Mir kommt er eher schwammig vor (d.h. es geht zwar gut zu dosieren, man kann den Hebel noch recht weit ziehen, wenn die Bremsen schon greifen).






Beim Lager zwischen Wippe und Unterrohr ist die Schraube zwar fest angezogen, allerdings gibt es einen Spalt zwischen der Kappe und der Wippe. Auf der anderen Seite befindet sich ja der Schleppzeiger. Der sitzt ziemlich fest und funktioniert nicht. Er dreht sich immer mit der Wippe mit, sowohl beim Ein- als auch beim Ausfedern.


----------



## Bikingschorsch (30. Juni 2010)

Schöne Schuhe im 4. Bild ^^
also, ich kann nur etwas über die Elixir sagen. Also der Druckpunkt ist nicht extrem knackig, aber auch nicht schwammig bei mir. Mit etwas Kraftaufwand kann man den Hebel schon noch ca. zwei cm vom Anfangsdruckpunkt zurückziehen, aber in der Praxis steht man dann schon lange.

Grüße


----------



## Power-Valve (30. Juni 2010)

aaaaahhhh.... bau sofort den Lenker wieder ab und dreh die Gabel um 360 Grad bevor du ihn wieder anbaust... Meine Guete.... Die Bremsleitung, das kann ja keiner mit ansehen... Oder schraub die Bremsarmatur vom Lenker los und loes den Knoten...


ok, nu zum Rest: Der SAG Anzeiger dreht sich immer, stimmt... ganz Ausgefedert zeigt er aber was an. Ja und er sitzt recht stramm...

Die Elixir hat nen recht weichen Druckpunkt, braucht dafuer aber nie mehr als einen Finger am Hebel, sehr fein... "Mehr Oel" veraendert den Druckpunkt nicht, es sei denn das System ist fast leer.


----------



## Power-Valve (30. Juni 2010)

ach ja, die Teile, die du noch gefunden hast, gehoeren zu den Mavic Laufraedern. Wenn du das Hinterrad mal in einen Rahmen ohne dicke Achse einbauen willst, brauchst du den Schnellspanner und die Reduzierhuelsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuioam (30. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Infos!
Das mit der Vorderbremse hab ich natürlich sofort behoben, hab aber in dem Moment nicht dran gedacht, dass es reicht die Gabel ohne Lenker um 360° zu drehen... 

Die Bremse ist dann wohl auch in Ordnung - dafür dass sie noch nicht eingebremst ist, zieht sie auch recht gut. Ist nur lästig, dass der Druckpunkt recht nahe am Lenker ist.

Reduzierhülsen... macht Sinn - sonst wärs mit dem Mavic Schnellspanner problematisch 
Brauch ich die Schrauben auch noch wofür?

Mein SAG-Anzeiger dreht sich beim Einfedern in die eine Richtung und beim Ausfedern wieder gleich weit in die andere - also ist er komplett nutzlos im Moment.
Was mir eher Sorgen macht ist der Spalt auf der anderen Seite - kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Absicht ist. Werd mal bei Canyon anrufen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juli 2010)

fuioam schrieb:


> Ist nur lästig, dass der Druckpunkt recht nahe am Lenker ist.


Üblicherweise sollte der Verstellbereich von Hebelweg u. Druckpunkt ausreichen. Bevor du daran drehst, pumpe aber ein paar Mal / mach ein paar Bremsungen. Bei der Bremse wandert der Druckpunkt gelegentlich wenn das Rad nicht bewegt wird. 
(glücklicherweise ist er aber immerhin stabil beim Fahren)



fuioam schrieb:


> Mein SAG-Anzeiger dreht sich beim Einfedern in die eine Richtung und beim Ausfedern wieder gleich weit in die andere - also ist er komplett nutzlos im Moment.


Ist er nicht, ich vermute, du hast nur das Prinzip nicht verstanden.  
Vgl: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7275784#post7275784
(bin aber nicht ganz sicher, ob ich deine Beschreibung richtig interpretiert habe. Versuch's halt mal so, wie in dem verlinkten Posting beschrieben)


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (1. Juli 2010)

GuloGulo schrieb:


> Servus SchwertreiterAA,
> 
> ich hab nach meinem Gardaseeurlaub das von Dir beschriebene
> Lagerspiel auch bei meinem Rad´l festgestellt.
> ...



Also, nun ist es doch soweit: mein Alpinist muss nochmal zurück nach koblenz. Hatte inzwischen Kontakt mit der canyon werkstatt, die meinten, dass man zur problemlösung ev. spezialwerkzeug benötigt und ein umbau in eigemregie deshalb nicht möglich sei. 2 wochen soll das nun dauern.

mist.

grüsse an alle alpinistis


----------



## fuioam (1. Juli 2010)

> _Zitat von *FloImSchnee*
> Ist er nicht, ich vermute, du hast nur das Prinzip nicht verstanden.
> Vgl: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...84#post7275784
> (bin aber nicht ganz sicher, ob ich deine Beschreibung richtig interpretiert habe. Versuch's halt mal so, wie in dem verlinkten Posting beschrieben)_



Ich hoffe schon, dass ich das Prinzip verstanden hab. Ein richtiger Schleppzeiger wäre auf 0, wenn ich mich draufsetze, wird bewegt, wenn der Dämpfer und damit der Hinterbau eingefedert wird und bleibt an der Position stehen, wenn der Hinterbau wieder ausfedert. Bei mir ist der Sag-Anzeiger aber so fest drauf, dass er sich auch beim Ausfedern mit der Wippe mitbewegt und deswegen konstant auf 0% bleibt.


----------



## Power-Valve (1. Juli 2010)

fuioam schrieb:


> Ich hoffe schon, dass ich das Prinzip verstanden hab. Ein richtiger Schleppzeiger wäre auf 0, wenn ich mich draufsetze, wird bewegt, wenn der Dämpfer und damit der Hinterbau eingefedert wird und bleibt an der Position stehen, wenn der Hinterbau wieder ausfedert. Bei mir ist der Sag-Anzeiger aber so fest drauf, dass er sich auch beim Ausfedern mit der Wippe mitbewegt und deswegen konstant auf 0% bleibt.



unten am Schleppzeiger sitzt normal ne ganz kleine Imbus Madenschraube, die den Schleppfred mitnimmt. Mach doch mal nen Foto von der Vorderansicht des Schleppzeigers...


----------



## schmurpanzandy (1. Juli 2010)

Hab auch mal eine Frage zu meinem neuen Alpinisten: 
Für meinen breiten Arsch kommt der mitgelieferte Sattel eigentlich nicht in Frage.
Mein altes Bike hat einen passenden Specialized Avatar, allerdings ist der schwarz. 
Bin also auf der Suche nach einem breiteren und weißen Sattel. hat einer vielleicht einen Tip?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuioam (1. Juli 2010)

Die Madenschraube ist bei mir auch völlig in Ordnung. Die Sache ist die, dass der Sag Anzeiger sowieso so fest auf der Wippe sitzt, dass er immer mitgeschleppt wird, egal auf welcher Position er ist.

hier die Bilder:


----------



## Power-Valve (1. Juli 2010)

fuioam schrieb:


> Die Madenschraube ist bei mir auch völlig in Ordnung. Die Sache ist die, dass der Sag Anzeiger sowieso so fest auf der Wippe sitzt, dass er immer mitgeschleppt wird, egal auf welcher Position er ist.



Kannst du den vielleicht loesen in dem du in der Mitte den Imbus nen bisschen loest?


----------



## Power-Valve (1. Juli 2010)

schmurpanzandy schrieb:


> Hab auch mal eine Frage zu meinem neuen Alpinisten:
> Für meinen breiten Arsch kommt der mitgelieferte Sattel eigentlich nicht in Frage.
> Mein altes Bike hat einen passenden Specialized Avatar, allerdings ist der schwarz.
> Bin also auf der Suche nach einem breiteren und weißen Sattel. hat einer vielleicht einen Tip?
> ...



http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17760_Lock-Jaw-Sattel.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17720_Bel-Air-RL-Sattel-mit-CrMo-Streben.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19179_Tundra-Carbon-Sattel.html


----------



## martin! (1. Juli 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Kannst du den vielleicht loesen in dem du in der Mitte den Imbus nen bisschen loest?



jau das müsste gehen, wenn du die plastik kappe etwas lockerer drehst müsste das besser gehen. war bei mir jedenfalls so.

das problem mit der bremse habe ich auch (gehabt). ich hab sie dann zurückgeschickt. daraufhind wurd es allerdings noch schlimmer.
hab dann mit verschiedenen c-mitarbeitern telefoniert und verschiedene einschätzungen gehört.

daraufhin habe ich die bremse selber entlüftet und nun ist der druckpunkt schon mal ein wenig weiter vom lenker weg, jetzt kann ich auch mit meinen pranken bremsen ohne mir die finger zu klemmen oder zu verbiegen.. 

viel erfolg


----------



## fuioam (1. Juli 2010)

Dachte ich mir auch - hab die Schraube leicht gelöst, hat aber nicht wirklich viel gebracht. Frag mich eher, was ich auf der anderen Seite tun soll.

Wegen der Bremsen - der Druckpunkt ist gerade noch in Ordnung. Nachdem ich sowieso nur mit einem Finger bremse und die Hebel weit genug innen montiert habe, geht es sich aus zu bremsen, ohne den Mittelfinger einzuzwicken. Ich werde es mal so lassen, wenns zu schlimm wird, muss ich auch entlüften und ein bisschen mehr Öl reinpressen. (Dabei ist es wahrscheinlich wichtig, den Druckpunkt-Versteller und die Griffweitenverstellung auf weit entfernt zu stellen).
Gibt es eigentlich für Avid Bremsen Entlüftungskits für weniger als 35 (Bike-Mailorder Bikestore)


----------



## martin! (1. Juli 2010)

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...page=1;menu=1000,2,15,117;mid=113;pgc=146:538

mit der plastikkappe auf der anderen seite weiss ich auch nicht.

da sitzt das lager auf einem messingstift mit konischem absatz. und an der einen seite sitzt die kunststoffscheibe..
wie oder ob die runtergeht hab ich zum glück noch nicht rausfinden müssen 
mehr kann ich leider dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Bikingschorsch (2. Juli 2010)

Jetzt ist mir grad ein witziger Gedanke gekommen...
Was würdet ihr davon halten, dem Alpinist entweder ne Fox 36 Float 180 oder eine RS Boxxer Wc zu verpassen? Durch Runterbinden wäre das Rad dann immer noch tourentauglich ^^


----------



## pillemaen (2. Juli 2010)

wieso hast du dann nicht gleich ein Dropzone gekauft? hat 180mm und kostet genauso viel wie ein Alpinistâ¦


----------



## Bikingschorsch (3. Juli 2010)

ist zu schwer...


----------



## pillemaen (3. Juli 2010)

Mit ner Totem oder gar BoXXer wirst du sicher andere Schlappen fahren, als Nobby und Albert, wobei es fÃ¼r Touren ja auch nicht grad die Minions vom Dropzone sein mÃ¼ssen, die sind echt schwer. 
Also wirst du so oder so nochmal einen satz neue Reifen kaufen mÃ¼ssen, dann wirst du wohl auch die Crossmax vom Alpinist tauschen, weil die jetzt auch nicht die ultra-stabilsten sind und dann hast du schon fast das Gewicht vom Dropzone, auÃerdem kostet das grad nur 2699â¬ anstatt 2999â¬ 

just my 2cents


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (3. Juli 2010)

pillemaen schrieb:


> [...]Dropzone, außerdem kostet das grad nur 2699 anstatt 2999



Danke für den Tipp! Grad das Dropzone bestellt 
...eigentlich wollte ich bis zum Sparbuch warten, aber da konnte ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## pillemaen (3. Juli 2010)

np 

wenn ich des gewusst hÃ¤tte hÃ¤t ich eventuell, vielleicht, mÃ¶glicherweise gewartet, anstatt mir ein playzone zu bestellenâ¦

Aber, was solls, vorbei ist vorbei, und ich liebe mein playzone


----------



## the.saint (3. Juli 2010)

und das frx kostet nur 2299! und gibts sogar als express bike


----------



## HappyTrail (13. Juli 2010)

So, ich bin letzte Woche die _TransTirol BikeRallye _von Ehrwald zum Gardasee gefahren. Ich kann nur sagen, das Bike ist voll Transalp tauglich. Sicherlich sollte man sich bergauf nicht mit einem Carbon-Bike oder ähnlichen anlegen aber im Downhill  ist es eine Macht. Ich bin vollauf begeistert.


----------



## kfm (17. Juli 2010)

Ich kann HappyTrail nur zustimmen.
Das Alpinist ist voll Tourentauglich, 2300hm am Tag sind kein Problem.


----------



## aeskolap (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
hab mir auch n alpinist bestellt aber ich weiss jetzt schon dasss der pannen -nobby nic hinten rauskommt,hab einfach zu schlechte erfahrungen mit dem ding gemacht..
kennt ihr ne alternative zum nobby nic,ich wollt n maxxis ardent draufmachen oder gibts was, dass besser mit den laufrädern harmoniert?
einsatzbereich ist der pfälzer wald mit verblockten,durchwurzelte und engen trails..
schon ma vielen dank


----------



## Bikingschorsch (18. Juli 2010)

ich hab hintn den Fat Albert mit Tubeless- system drauf, kostet aber mit Ventil um die 60â¬. Hab noch nie nen plattn gehabt und ich fahre schon lange 1,5 Bar oder weniger. Vorne bin ich auch auf UST umgestiegen, aber mit dem Muddy Mary statt F A


----------



## HappyTrail (19. Juli 2010)

@aeskolap
   Ich dachte genauso über den Nobby Nic, muss aber sagen, dass der bis jetzt einwandfrei funktioniert. Ich hatte auf der gesamten Transalp (mit groben Alpinen Trials) nicht eine Panne und einen mehrtägigen Aufenthalt im Pfälzer-Wald hat er auch unbeschadet überstanden. Ich habe mich entschlossen den Reifen erst mal runder zu fahren um dann auf den Fat Albert mit Tubeless-System umzusteigen.


----------



## Patharaz (23. Juli 2010)

habe heute mein alpinist erhalten. was mich aber ein bischen verwundert ist, dass diese versteifung zwischen oberrohr und sitzrohr fehlt.
gibts da doch noch mal verschiedene rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (23. Juli 2010)

mach doch mal n foto. Welche Größe hat der Rahmen?


----------



## HappyTrail (23. Juli 2010)

Bei der Größe S gibt es die Versteifung nicht.


----------



## Power-Valve (23. Juli 2010)

HappyTrail schrieb:


> Bei der Größe S gibt es die Versteifung nicht.



und gewinnt damit den Schoenheitswettbewerb...


----------



## kfm (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

hatte an meinem Alpinisten die gleichen Probleme mit Lagerspiel an der Dämpferwippe. Der nette Herr vom Kundendienst meinte das ich das Rad einschicken und ca 3-4 Wochen warten müsste. Da ich aber einen Alpencross vom 12 - 19.7.2010 geplant hatte einigten wir uns auf einen Termin am 9.7. 

Also ab nach Koblenz.

Bei der Instandsetzung wurde die gesamte Dämpferwippe (bei Canyon Rocker-Arm genannt) und die Lager ausgetauscht.
Der Lagersitz im Rockeram scheint jetzt verstärkt zu sein und die Lager sitzen fester in der Aufnahme.
Das Rad war nach ca 1h fertig.

Es scheint geholfen zu haben, nach dem Alpencross mit heftigen verblockten Trails ist kein Spiel zu spüren.


----------



## Bikingschorsch (25. Juli 2010)

Mir ist gestern die Sattelklemme kaputt gegangen, das Gewinde war überdreht, obwohl ich sie nie sehr fest zugemacht habe. Kann man das Gewinde irgentwie austauschen?


----------



## Bikingschorsch (25. Juli 2010)

primitives Problem mit primitiver Lösung gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (25. Juli 2010)

Andere Mutter drauf gedreht?


----------



## Bikingschorsch (25. Juli 2010)

ich hab die Schraube etwas von der Sattelklemme runtergedreht, damit das zerstörte Gewinde etwas weiter hinten ist und die Mutter so wieder greift.


----------



## Bikingschorsch (5. August 2010)

Jetzt ist die Sattelstütze entgültig hin, bei der 'Zuschraubmutter' ist das Gewinde komplett überdreht.

Noch ein kleiner Fahrbericht: Ich bin vor ein paar Tagen mit neu kennen gelernten Freunden (pure Downhiller) beim Kronplatz gewesen, und gegen meiner Erwartungen sind sie extrem begeistert gewesen, vor allem wegen der Geometrie und des hinteren Fahrwerks. Während man bei ihren Bikes nur draufsitzt, sitzt man im Alpinist regelrecht im Bike drinn und verschmilzt zu einer Einheit. Besonders die hintere Federung empfanden sie als Schluckfreudig und sensiebel und haben auch gesagt, dass er bei Drops komfortabler federt als ihre Downhiller. Auch die Gabel haben sie bewundert, aber eher sekundär. Die einzigen Tuningtipps waren breiterer Lenker und Kettenführung.
Das hat mich auf jeden Fall stolz auf mein Bike gemacht =D


----------



## vela99 (5. August 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Sattelstütze entgültig hin, bei der 'Zuschraubmutter' ist das Gewinde komplett überdreht.
> 
> Noch ein kleiner Fahrbericht: Ich bin vor ein paar Tagen mit neu kennen gelernten Freunden (pure Downhiller) beim Kronplatz gewesen, und gegen meiner Erwartungen sind sie extrem begeistert gewesen, vor allem wegen der Geometrie und des hinteren Fahrwerks. Während man bei ihren Bikes nur draufsitzt, sitzt man im Alpinist regelrecht im Bike drinn und verschmilzt zu einer Einheit. Besonders die hintere Federung empfanden sie als Schluckfreudig und sensiebel und haben auch gesagt, dass er bei Drops komfortabler federt als ihre Downhiller. Auch die Gabel haben sie bewundert, aber eher sekundär. Die einzigen Tuningtipps waren breiterer Lenker und Kettenführung.
> Das hat mich auf jeden Fall stolz auf mein Bike gemacht =D



Hallo Bikingschorsch,
aber der Carbonlenker hält noch?
Gruss,


----------



## Bikingschorsch (8. August 2010)

noch schon, werde ihn aber auf jeden Fall so schnell es geht verkaufen und gegen einen Atlas eintauschen. Jedoch ist der Grund dafür weniger die Angst vor Instabilität sondern mehr die bessere Kontrolle bei schnelleren Downhills. Ich glaub ich habe vom Monkeylite schon viel gefordert, hat alles gehalten.


----------



## Patharaz (12. August 2010)

Heyho
ich hab mein alpinist jetzt zwei wochen und es spricht mir ziemlich zu.
allerdings treten jetzt schon knackgeräusche auf, wahrscheinlich vom tretlager.
gross gewaschen hab ichs auch noch nicht, da es nur im trockenen gelände gefahren wurde.
hat jmd nen plan an was das in so kurzer zeit liegen könnte?


----------



## Cortezsi (12. August 2010)

Patharaz schrieb:


> Heyho
> ich hab mein alpinist jetzt zwei wochen und es spricht mir ziemlich zu.
> allerdings treten jetzt schon knackgeräusche auf, wahrscheinlich vom tretlager.
> gross gewaschen hab ichs auch noch nicht, da es nur im trockenen gelände gefahren wurde.
> hat jmd nen plan an was das in so kurzer zeit liegen könnte?



Tip: Pedale? Hats Du die Pedalaufnahme beim Montieren genügend gefettet und stramm angezogen?


----------



## Bikingschorsch (12. August 2010)

Bei jemand anderen und bei mir waren die Knackgeräusche auch, sind aber nach einiger Zeit verschwunden. Wo die Ursache lag hab ich nicht rausgefunden.


----------



## SchwertreiterAA (12. August 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> Bei jemand anderen und bei mir waren die Knackgeräusche auch, sind aber nach einiger Zeit verschwunden. Wo die Ursache lag hab ich nicht rausgefunden.



dito


----------



## vela99 (12. August 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> Bei jemand anderen und bei mir waren die Knackgeräusche auch, sind aber nach einiger Zeit verschwunden. Wo die Ursache lag hab ich nicht rausgefunden.



Seit meinem letzten Bike Park Besuch knackt mein Tretlager auch fürchterlich. Es hat wohl zu viel Schlamm abbekommen. Spiel hat es keinen bekommen. Irgendwie schein es sehr trocken zu sein und müsste mal gefettet werden. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikingschorsch (12. August 2010)

SchwertreiterAA schrieb:


> dito


dito?
 kenn nicht die Bedeutung...


----------



## kawumm (12. August 2010)

Mit dito meint man.....das Gleiche, ebenso, dasselbe, genauso, stimme überein mit.., bin der gleichen Meinung, wie , sieht genauso aus....


----------



## Bikingschorsch (14. August 2010)

aso, danke!

Ab heute hat mein Alpinist ne Kettenführung, und ich habe auf 2-fach umgerüstet mit Bashguard. Der breitere Lenker dürfte in den nächsten Wochen folgen


----------



## Gades (14. August 2010)

Ich schreibs einfach mal hier rein.

Seit kurzer Zeit hab ich auch eine Kettenführung an meinem Alpinist. Und zwar die ethirteen Heim 3 Tretlagerversion, die ich mir Mangels Verfügbarkeit bei CRC bestellt hab.

Die Montage war sehr einfach und ich musste nichts nachbearbeiten.





 



Man sieht an den Bildern, dass ich schon den ein oder anderen Chainsuck hatte. Schaut wirklich nicht mehr so prickelnd aus^^.
Leider hat sich das nicht 100% erledigt. Die Kette hat sich letztens trotzdem über die Kettenstrebe gezogen. Das passiert wohl immer dann wenn ich vom 1. aufs 2. Kettenblatt schalte und dabei der Hinterbau einfedert. Mal schauen ob das weiter vorkommt.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass die Kefü super ist. Sie ist ziemlich leise (die Rolle besteht aus Hartgummi) und die Kette bleibt da wo sie sein soll.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (14. August 2010)

Gades schrieb:


> Man sieht an den Bildern, dass ich schon den ein oder anderen Chainsuck hatte. Schaut wirklich nicht mehr so prickelnd aus^^.



Sieht bei mir fast noch schlimmer aus . Die Carbon-KeFü von kuka liegt bei mir schon rum, bin nur noch nicht dazu gekommen, sie zu montieren. Hoffe, dass es dann besser wird.


----------



## rennm (16. August 2010)

vela99 schrieb:


> Seit meinem letzten Bike Park Besuch knackt mein Tretlager auch fürchterlich. Es hat wohl zu viel Schlamm abbekommen. Spiel hat es keinen bekommen. Irgendwie schein es sehr trocken zu sein und müsste mal gefettet werden. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.



bei mir lags an der "losen" X12. Kam auf einen Schlag und war nach handfestem anziehen weg.


----------



## Power-Valve (16. August 2010)

ich hab nen kleinen Ringtausch in Sachen Kurbeln durchgefuehrt den ich euch nicht vorenthalten wollte... Die LX Kurbel von meinem Nerve an das Bionicon meiner Freundin, die XT Kurbel vom Alpinist ans Nerve und das Torque hat ne Raceface Deus white bekommen. Seht selbst:

Viele Gruesse
Uwe


----------



## martin! (17. August 2010)

knackgeräusche hatte bzw. habe ich auch.
ich hatte da einen ganzen haufen an verschiedenen lösungsansätzen getestet.
der anruf bei canyon brachte auch wenig aufschluss... es könnte ein schweissnahtriss sein --> bitte einschicken.
das denke ich aber eher nicht. ich bin damit bisher auch kaum gefahren. das gute stück hat bisher keinen bikpark gesehen, nur wege die ich auch problemlos mit meinem cc-hardtail fahren kann. das sollte dem torque also nix abverlangen.
das rad ist jetzt die 4. woche weg. was es ist konnte mir noch nicht mitgeteilt werden was für das knacken verantwortlich ist.
nach aktuellen informationen habe ich es dann in 2-3 wieder... herzlichen glückwunsch 
als ich es einschickte war von 2-3 wochen die rede.
kann man nix machen. sicher ist sicher... falls es dann doch was am rahmen ist...


----------



## the.saint (17. August 2010)

ne race face atlas am in orange wäre auch interessant gewesen 
aber grundsätzlich sind mMn race face kurbeln eh viel schöner als shimanos (auch wenn preis und funktion bei shimano einfach top ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (17. August 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7465847"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> ne race face atlas am in orange wäre auch interessant gewesen
> aber grundsätzlich sind mMn race face kurbeln eh viel schöner als shimanos (auch wenn preis und funktion bei shimano einfach top ist)



hab ich drueber nachgedacht, aber die Atlas in Orange hat diese Turbinen-style Kettenraeder nicht, sondern nur ne einfachere Variante. Und einzeln zusammenkaufen waere das dann in XTR Preisregionen gerutscht...


----------



## Bikingschorsch (17. August 2010)

Ich hätte mir auch gedacht, den Atlas FR in Orange ans Bike zu schrauben, aber ich war mir nicht sicher ob er in dieser Farbe auch zum Rad passt...
Wäre das also keine Sünde?


----------



## Power-Valve (17. August 2010)

ist bestimmt nett mit der Atlas. Besser schalten sollte beide. 

Leider ist das mit den orangen Teilen nicht bis zum Ende durchgezogen worden, die Elixirs sind ja leider rot eloxiert. Und meine Sattelstuetze gab es auch nur mit ner roten Ueberwurfmutter...

Nu hab ich es in weiss, halt passend zu Bremsen und Gabel. Von daher schon stimmig...


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (17. August 2010)

Ich hÃ¤tte das Alpinist am liensten in rot; statt orange einfach das gleiche rot wie bei den Bremsen.

Warum ist das Alpinist im Vergleich zum Torque FRX 9.0 so teuer?

*Torque FRX 9.0: 2300â¬*
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1769
*Torque 8.0 Alpinist: 3000â¬*
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1766

Wo verstecken sich die 700â¬ Unterschied?


----------



## paradisoinferno (17. August 2010)

Der bisherige Unterschied waren doch 300 Euro, jetzt ist das FRX wohl im Sonderverkauf und deshalb herabgesetzt.

Die beiden trennen über 3 Kilo Gewicht, bei gleicher Bergab- aber besserer Bergaufperformance des Alpinisten. Es ist eben das "Chamäleon"...

Die Fox kostet auch n paar Scheine mehr...

Alpinist wird sich offenbar trotz der 3K gut verkaufen, ist also nicht "teuer".


----------



## Power-Valve (17. August 2010)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Ich hätte das Alpinist am liensten in rot; statt orange einfach das gleiche rot wie bei den Bremsen.
> 
> Warum ist das Alpinist im Vergleich zum Torque FRX 9.0 so teuer?
> 
> ...



Im "Haben-will" Faktor... Das Alpinist ist ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau und verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot, das FRX muss mit Rabatten verkauft werden, da es nur ne Nische bedient...

und die Gabel ist wohl billiger im Einkauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (17. August 2010)

hmm hab mir schon sowas gedacht ... alpinist > frx 9.0


----------



## pillemaen (18. August 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Der bisherige Unterschied waren doch 300 Euro, jetzt ist das FRX wohl im Sonderverkauf und deshalb herabgesetzt.
> 
> Die beiden trennen über 3 Kilo Gewicht, bei gleicher Bergab- aber besserer Bergaufperformance des Alpinisten. Es ist eben das "Chamäleon"...
> 
> ...



Mit der Aussage "gleiche Bergabperformance" wäre ich sehr vorsichtige, denn DHX coil und 180/200mm > DHX air und 160/180mm    

Aber das FRX ist halt n Shuttlebike und daran wird das wohl liegen, dass damit nich so viele leute was anfangen können.


----------



## Scili (1. September 2010)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Die Carbon-KeFÃ¼ von kuka liegt bei mir schon rum, bin nur noch nicht dazu gekommen, sie zu montieren. Hoffe, dass es dann besser wird.


Klingt leicht 
Da ich mir grad Moshcore- Ti- Pedale bestellt hab ( Zugreifen! 100 â¬ da Ausverkauf bei u 300 Gramm Gewicht*) wÃ¼rd ich gerne wissen, mit welcher KettenfÃ¼hrung ich das meiste Gewicht einsparen kann? Hab jetzt nur 2 Varianten in diesem Thread ausmachen kÃ¶nnen.
Welche Kettenstreben habt ihr?

Gruss an alle Alpinisti ^^

*Mach keine Schleichwerbung, aber der Junge hats verdient!!
Schade, dass es bald nur noch Komplettbikes von Kent geben wird.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (1. September 2010)

88g. Das Gewicht finde ich nicht schlecht . Und es wird noch etwas weniger, weil ich noch was wegfeilen muss .


----------



## Bikingschorsch (1. September 2010)

meine 77designs Freeduo kommt auf 81g (jedoch ohne Schrauben), aber der Bashguard wiegt über 150g...


----------



## Scili (1. September 2010)

Schön leicht sind ja beide KeFüs... allerdings brauche ich eine 3- Ritzel- KeFü.
Habs schon im KeFü- Thread gepostet... aber hier bin ich ja unter den 3-Ritzlern.


----------



## aeskolap (11. September 2010)

Sers
mal ne evtl blöde frage zu der  absenkung der talas bzw propedal federbein..
kann ich das bedenkenlos während der fahrt machen,also bei leichter einfederung/arbeit oder müssen die gabeln ruhen?Ist das schädlich für die gabeln,wenn man des bei arbeitenden Federgabeln macht?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Loods (11. September 2010)

Das kann man immer machen. Die Gabel muss nach dem Absenken mit dem Talas Hebel sowieso erst ein paar mal stark einfedern, damit die Absenkung drin ist. Bei Federwegserhöhung muss sie entsprechend kurz entlastet werden, um sie komplett ausfahren zu lassen.
Die ProPedal Funktion klappt auch einfach während des Fahrens, man braucht auf nichts achten.


----------



## Bikingschorsch (12. September 2010)

Nur mal ne kleine Frage... wie ist eigentlich die Farbe beim orangen Alpinist aufgetragen? Annodisiert, eloxiert, lackiert oder sonst was?


----------



## leeresblatt (12. September 2010)

dunkelbraun metallic ist Lack, die orangenen Teile (ausser Schrift) sind eloxiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B777 (12. September 2010)

@ F10,

hier  schriebst Du, dass du das Alpinist zum freeriden fit gemacht hast.  Allerdings fand ich keine Rückmeldung mehr, wie sich das Alpinist dabei  so geschlagen hat. Das würde mich interessieren, da ich mir das Alpinist  evtl. auch zulegen möchte und es dann auch öfter einen Bikepark sehen soll.  Kommt es dabei, bei der Downhillperformace an echte Freerider  einigermaßen ran?

Gruss
B777


----------



## ohschda (12. September 2010)

B777 schrieb:


> @ F10,
> 
> hier  schriebst Du, dass du das Alpinist zum freeriden fit gemacht hast.  Allerdings fand ich keine Rückmeldung mehr, wie sich das Alpinist dabei  so geschlagen hat. Das würde mich interessieren, da ich mir das Alpinist  evtl. auch zulegen möchte und es dann auch öfter einen Bikepark sehen soll.  Kommt es dabei, bei der Downhillperformace an echte Freerider  einigermaßen ran?
> 
> ...



Was ist ein "echter" Freerider?


----------



## CleanSweep (12. September 2010)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/faith/7346/44099/ z.B., http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/scratch/scratch9/ imho auch. Dummerweise steht bei letzterem jetzt auch noch Downhill explizit in der Beschreibung.  Wenn man aber mal bei einigen Händlern nachfragt, wird der Großteil das gute Ding jedoch als Freerider bezeichnen.


----------



## B777 (12. September 2010)

Mmh, das hab ich vielleicht etwas missverständlich formuliert. Meine schon den direkten Vergleich, mit diversen Freeridern, wie z.B. das Torque FRX, Specialized SX etc. Allerdings gehts mir bei dem Vergleich weniger um die nackten Zahlen, sondern den Spassfaktor ggü. einem Freerider.

Muss dazu allerdings sagen, dass ich in der Richtung noch kaum Erfahrung habe, da ich bis jetzt nur mit nem AM Touren gefahren bin. 
Worauf ich nun hinaus will, ist ob man sich im Bikepark mit dem Alpinist ganz gut vergnügen kann, oder ob es schnell an die Grenzen stößt (wenn man nicht gerade ein FR-Crack ist). Aber warscheinlich werde erstmal ich dabei der begrenzede Faktor sein  .


----------



## SimplonStomp (12. September 2010)

Hey hab endlich mein Bike bekommen und im Leerlauf hört es sich lauter an als bei meinem centurion aber nur im Leerlauf kann da was kaputt sein?


----------



## Bikingschorsch (12. September 2010)

Die Crossmax klickern generell recht laut (und doppelt so oft wie herkömmliche Leerläufe)


----------



## SimplonStomp (12. September 2010)

Und beim vertride? Ist es da ähnlich


----------



## Bikingschorsch (12. September 2010)

sry, die DT Swiss Ex 1750 bin ich noch nie gefahren


----------



## F1o (13. September 2010)

B777 schrieb:


> @ F10,
> 
> hier  schriebst Du, dass du das Alpinist zum freeriden fit gemacht hast.  Allerdings fand ich keine Rückmeldung mehr, wie sich das Alpinist dabei  so geschlagen hat. Das würde mich interessieren, da ich mir das Alpinist  evtl. auch zulegen möchte und es dann auch öfter einen Bikepark sehen soll.  Kommt es dabei, bei der Downhillperformace an echte Freerider  einigermaßen ran?
> 
> ...



Hi B777
Also ich war mit meinem Alpinist bisher in Bozen, am Gardasee und in Leogang und Wagrain im Park. Es hat alles super weggesteckt, keine Probleme gemacht und ist nach genannten kleinen Modifikationen voll Freeride tauglich. Die Dämpfer/Gabeln brauchen dabei etwas mehr Luft. Vor allem bei Sprüngen macht sich das niedrige Gewicht bemerkbar ;-)
Fazit: Für den gelegentlichen 'Park Einsatz voll tauglich, auf Dauer ist es mir zu Schade, da gerade die Laufräder/Lager bei so einem Tag intensivster Belstung und Dreckbeschuss bestimmt ziemlich leiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vela99 (13. September 2010)

B777 schrieb:


> @ F10,
> 
> hier  schriebst Du, dass du das Alpinist zum freeriden fit gemacht hast.  Allerdings fand ich keine Rückmeldung mehr, wie sich das Alpinist dabei  so geschlagen hat. Das würde mich interessieren, da ich mir das Alpinist  evtl. auch zulegen möchte und es dann auch öfter einen Bikepark sehen soll.  Kommt es dabei, bei der Downhillperformace an echte Freerider  einigermaßen ran?
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich habe dieses Wochenende mein Alpinist im Valnord Bike Park ganz schön rangenommen und muss sagen es hat meine Erwartungen um Einiges übertroffen. Es hat viel Spass gemacht. Allerdings kann ich das Nobby Nic nach 84 km (!) Bike Park jetzt in die Mülltonne stecken (bin vorher damit ca 400km Naturtrails gefahren) was ich aber schon erwartet hatte. Wollte sowieso bald wechseln. Jetzt kommt ein echter Reifen dran. 
Es ist kaum zu glauben, was das Alpinist so kann. Mein Freund (fährt Dropzone) und ich waren nur so von Heavy Freeridern und DH Bikes umzingelt und ich kann sagen wir waren von der Geschwindigkeit, bei Drops und Sprüngen gut mit dabei.
Wir sind beide überglücklich ein Rad zu besitzen, dass so breitbandig ist.
Ich habe auch mal kurz (nicht ausgiebig) sein Dropzone probiert und fand (gegen Erwarten), dass das Totem nicht um eine Welt besser ist in diesem Terrain. Die Probe war aber nicht unter optimalen Bedingungen, daher diesen Kommentar nur mit Vorsicht geniessen.
Gruss


----------



## Bikingschorsch (13. September 2010)

Da kann ich ihm dir nur beipflichten. Wie schon gesagt, ich habe dieses Bike mal anderen Downhillern zum Fahren gegeben und die waren echt begeistert davon. Sie empfanden es besonders bei Drops sehr komfortabel.


----------



## B777 (13. September 2010)

Hi,

danke erstmal für eure ausführlichen Antworten. Hört sich an als ob, das Alpinist doch einiges abkann. 
Fahre aktuell ein Hai FS RX, was an sich schon recht gut ist für ein AM, aber im Bikepark hat man damit nicht allzuviel Spass  . Daher wäre das Alpinist der Favorit gewesen. Ja gewesen, denn wie ich soeben gesehen habe, ist vom Alpinist meine Größe (M) nun auch schon ausverkauft  . Naja, dann muss ich wohl auf die 2011er Modelle warten...

Gruss


----------



## mucmuc (15. September 2010)

... wollt mir heute das Torque Vertride bestellen (weil ja das Alpinist schon ausverkauft war), und zufällig nochmal zum Alpinist geschaut, und seh ich, dass es das Alpinist noch in Gray und M gibt, genau das ich mir schon mal überlegt hab, also nicht lange gezögert und zugeschlagen, ist immerhin um 600,- billiger als das Vertride 

Danke demjenigen der auf sein Bike verzichtet hat, macht mich echt happy!!!


----------



## SimplonStomp (15. September 2010)

Ich war dort hab genau das alpi stehen lassen und das vertride mitgenommen weil es einfach geil geil geil ist. Falls ivh es schuld bin bitte bitte


----------



## mucmuc (15. September 2010)

hahahaa, war vor ca. 5 stunden 
ja, hab auch lange überlegt, aber die 600,- sind mir keine 2cm mehr federweg vorne wert, aber bin froh, dass du dich umentschieden hast!! 
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aeskolap (15. September 2010)

Sers,
das alpinist is bikeparktauglich..
ham hier im pfälzerwald auch ziemlich fiese Wackertrails..die laufräder halten auch echt was aus..
aber ich rate dringends zur ner kefü


----------



## aeskolap (18. September 2010)

Sers nochma
habt ihr empfehlungen für nen breiteren lenker für den syntace vorbau?
gibts da so ne art klassiker,aus carbon oder so..(bikepark ja,aber so heftig isses bei mir noch nich..)
ging der easton vice auch für diesen vorbau oder wird des nich emphohlen etc..


Danke schonma


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. September 2010)

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1502


----------



## Bikingschorsch (19. September 2010)

ich hab ab gestern den Raceface Atlas Fr oben (785mm), wiegt zwar doppelt so viel wie der Monkeylite, aber ich bin vollauf zufrieden


----------



## leeresblatt (21. September 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1502



toller Lenker, haste den selber?


----------



## mucmuc (21. September 2010)

ich hab mir jetzt mal den Sixpack Manace in 720mm (in weiss) als neuen Lenker für mein Alpinist bestellt.
Hat da schon jemand erfahrung?


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. September 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> toller Lenker, haste den selber?


Leider nein, war vor 2 Monaten leider noch nicht lieferbar (wie so vieles bei Syntace/Liteville...). Hab daher dann den Syntace 760er 12° Aluminium Lowriser gekauft.


----------



## Scili (30. September 2010)

Geil! Hab DIE Jacke für Alpinisti gefunden:

http://www.ufoplast.com/en/product-details/mtb-bmx/jackets-mtb-bmx/MTY6233
2. Bild in s/w ^^

Bin drüber gestolpert, da ich nach MTB- Goggles gegoggl... äääh... gegoogelt hab ^^


----------



## R4b3 (5. Oktober 2010)

Bedienerfehler
richtiger Beitrag kommt unten


----------



## leeresblatt (5. Oktober 2010)

ist bei mir so ähnlich. habe mich auch schon mal gefragt ob das so ok ist. im speziellen dieser ungenutzte Außenrand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R4b3 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi zusammen

habe seit kurzem auch ein Alpinist. Hab mir heute mal die Bremsen angesehen und bemerkt das die Scheiben unterschiedlich abgeschliffen sind.
Hab mal Bilder von vorne und hinten gemacht.

Vorne



 



Hinten



 

Ausserdem sind haben beide Scheiben auch oben auf der Stirnseite Schleifspuren.



 

 

Da das mein erstes Bike mit Scheibenbremsen ist, wollte ich mal fragen ob das normal ist. Scheiben schleifen beim fahren nicht. 

Cu und Thx


----------



## leeresblatt (5. Oktober 2010)

du kannst dein Beitrag auch editieren, unten rechts auf "Ändern"


----------



## R4b3 (5. Oktober 2010)

ja hab ich garnet gesehen, beim nächsten mal klappts dann


----------



## monkey10 (5. Oktober 2010)

R4b3 schrieb:


> habe seit kurzem auch ein Alpinist. Hab mir heute mal die Bremsen angesehen und bemerkt das die Scheiben unterschiedlich abgeschliffen sind.
> Hab mal Bilder von vorne und hinten gemacht.



Auf die schnelle sehe ich prinzipiell kein Problem. 

Du könntest natürlich mit Beilagscheiben/Spacern den Bremssattel noch ganz genau ausrichten, sodass die Speichen der Discs in den Kontakt mir den Belägen mit einbezogen werden. Aber so schlecht schaut IMHO das nicht aus...

Bremsscheiben sind auch Verschleißteile (halten aber schon länger als Beläge). Wenn´s deine ersten Scheibenbremsen sind, dann gebe ich dir nur den Rat sie auch im Auge zu behalten.

Beim meinem ersten Komplett-Bike mit Discs waren die Bremsen auch vormontiert und trotz regelmäßiger "Kontrollen" beim Shop ist mir - und nicht dem Bike-Mechaniker der Verschleiß gerade früh genug noch aufgefallen:





















So sollten sie auf keinen Fall ausschauen. Für genauere Infos zu deiner Bremse empfehle ich dir aber das spezifischen Technikforum (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=24)

LG


----------



## leeresblatt (5. Oktober 2010)

wow, da hat aber nicht mehr viel gefehlt. was auffällt, ist dass die eigentliche Bremsfläche noch ok ist, aber die Ärmchen überproportional abgenutzt sind. Keine tolle Konstruktion würde ich sagen.


----------



## R4b3 (5. Oktober 2010)

viel hat da echt nicht mehr gefehlt.

Was ich aber komisch finde sind die Schleifspuren auf der Stirnseite der Scheiben. Die müssen ja am Bremssattel schleifen. 
Aber nur wenn man bremst da man keine Schleifgeräusche hört wenn man fährt.

Cu


----------



## leeresblatt (6. Oktober 2010)

die Schleifspuren auf der Stirnseite entstehen nicht vom Bremssattel, wenn du genau hinschaust, wirst du sehen dass da genug Freiraum ist


----------



## GerhardO (6. Oktober 2010)

@R4b3:

Ich glaube, dass was Du hier als Schleifspuren auf den Stirnseiten  bezeichnest, nur die Grate vom Ausstanzen sind. So jedenfalls sehen viele Bremsscheiben aus. 

@monkey10:
Würde mal sagen: Material ausgereizt! 
Mich würden mal die Beläge interessieren - hast Du da ein Bild?

VG
G.


----------



## monkey10 (6. Oktober 2010)

GerhardO schrieb:


> @monkey10:
> Würde mal sagen: Material ausgereizt!
> Mich würden mal die Beläge interessieren - hast Du da ein Bild?



tja, bei knapp 100.000 hm/J sind´s um die 5-6 Beläge/J an der Vorderbremse (Magura Louise mit Originalscheiben und Performance Belägen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (7. Oktober 2010)

Scili schrieb:


> Geil! Hab DIE Jacke für Alpinisti gefunden:
> 
> http://www.ufoplast.com/en/product-details/mtb-bmx/jackets-mtb-bmx/MTY6233
> 2. Bild in s/w ^^
> ...





hö?
versteh ich nicht. meinste die:





wasn daran jetzt so perfekt für alpinisti?


----------



## Scili (7. Oktober 2010)

Die Farbkombi... und das Ding scheint wohl auch im tiefsten Winter noch warm zu halten.
Bin halt drüber gestolpert und dachte mir es passt in diesen Thread.
Mir is klar, dass es sicher noch 100e solcher schwarz weiss- Jacken auf dem Markt gibt.
Aber keiner kennt sich mit Klamotten und Passform besser aus als die Italiener


----------



## piotty (18. Oktober 2010)

100.000 hm/J, was soll das?! das glaubt wohl keiner u am meisten monkey 10 nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Oktober 2010)

Bei 10 Monaten ohne Schnee sind das täglich 333 hm - da würde ja schon Stuttgart als Wohnort reichen beim Weg zur Arbeit und zwei Touren am WE.  

Ist doch nicht unreallistisch. 
In Berlin schafft man das natürlich nicht  ...
Schau mal in den Winterpokal, wieviel Stunden da manche unterwegs sind täglich. 90km zur Arbeit mit dem Rad und so...in Berlin..


----------



## vela99 (18. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei 10 Monaten ohne Schnee sind das täglich 333 hm - da würde ja schon Stuttgart als Wohnort reichen beim Weg zur Arbeit und zwei Touren am WE.
> 
> Ist doch nicht unreallistisch.
> In Berlin schafft man das natürlich nicht  ...
> Schau mal in den Winterpokal, wieviel Stunden da manche unterwegs sind täglich. 90km zur Arbeit mit dem Rad und so...in Berlin..



Sehe ich auch als sehr realistisch an. Hängt stark vom Routentyp ab und letztendlich, wo man wohnt.

Ich fahre nur 2,000km im Jahr (würde ja gerne mehr) und mache dabei 45,000 HM


----------



## mamo80 (18. Oktober 2010)

Frage: die Fox Gabel ausm 2011er alpinist hat ja 170mm FW, ist das eine 180er der sie einen cm gekappt haben oder eine aufgeblasene 160er??

edit - sieht so aus wie die neuen 180er allerdings ohne die kashima beschichtung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stango (18. Oktober 2010)

Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt und hab bei Canyon angerufen .
Die haben mir dann gesagt, dass die Fox OEM für Canyon ist und dass das eine auf 170 mm reduzierte Talas 180 ist ohne Kashima beschichtung. Auch haben sie gesagt, dass man sie von einem Händler (oder selber machen) auf 180 mm machen kann ! Man braucht nur den Spacer zu entfernen  Als ich nach dem Sinn gefragt habe hat er gesagt das wär für mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Das das eine 180 ist sieht man daran, dass die Gabel nach der Steckachse noch ein Stük länger als bei der 160 ist.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen !!!
Ich hab mir das Teil übrigens bestellt


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Oktober 2010)

piotty schrieb:


> 100.000 hm/J, was soll das?! das glaubt wohl keiner u am meisten monkey 10 nicht.


Schon mal was von Bikeparks gehört? 

Der Willi Hofer ist unlängst aufm Nordpark Singletrail 23.000hm an EINEM TAG gefahren... 
(nur um mal ein Extrem zu nennen. Ein durchschnittlicher Parkfahrer wird an einem Tag wohl eher um die 4.000-10.000hm fahren)

(den Teil mit "u am meisten monkey 10 nicht." verstehe ich übrigens nicht -- was soll das heißen?)


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Oktober 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> ...allerdings ohne die kashima beschichtung?


Gibt's offenbar tatsächlich nur für Einzelhandelsgabeln...


----------



## Cortezsi (18. Oktober 2010)

piotty schrieb:


> 100.000 hm/J, was soll das?! das glaubt wohl keiner u am meisten monkey 10 nicht.



Für Dich als Berliner-Flachländer, in der Tat recht schwierig zu glauben.


----------



## Scili (18. Oktober 2010)

"Der *Berliner Fernsehturm* ist mit 368 Metern das höchste Bauwerk Deutschlands und das vierthöchste nicht abgespannte Bauwerk Europas." Wiki...
"Geschwindigkeit der Aufzüge: 6 m/s" 
Hmm... 61,3333333333 Sekunden für den Aufzug bis "oben"... 271,7391304347826 Mal die Treppen runtergedüst...
Hmmm... 4,62962962962904 Stunden (ne coole Zahl ^^) für die Liftfahrten...
Bei 1,5 m/s die Treppen runter wäre er 4,088888888888889 (wieder so ne coole Zahl^^) Minuten unterwegs.... macht, ohne sich anzustellen 18,51851851851852 Stunden (ich wiederhole mich nur ungern 3 Mal^^) unterwegs und somit hoch/runter bei schlappen 23,14814814814756 Stunden.
Bis auf das dieses leicht hinkende Rechenbeispiel höchst interessante Zahlenkombis preisgibt, sieht mal mal dass sowas in Berlin locker zu schaffen wäre.
Die Aussenwand wird doch praktisch nicht genutzt... da könnte man mal nen Trail sich runterschlängeln lassen. Das wär was. (höhö)
Hallo? Ist da R** B*** ??? - ja - ich hätte da ne neue extravagante Aktion für Euch!


----------



## piotty (18. Oktober 2010)

ok leute, kann mir bitte einer ausrechnen, wieviel km strecke man fahren muß, um 100.000 hm zu machen. bitte die steilheit so wählen, dass man die auch fahren kann. oder seit ihr alle profs und jeden tag mit dem hubschrauber unterwegs. wenn ich daran denke, dass ich 4-5 stunden von garmisch zur alpspitze(nicht bis zum gipfel) brauche u dann runter, habe ich so 2000hm u bin echt alle. das ganze 50mal, wow was für eine leistung. nur supermänner unterwegs, hier.


----------



## Scili (18. Oktober 2010)

100.000 hm bei 20 % Gefälle müssten 500 km sein?
100% entspricht 100 km freier Fall... oder mach ichs mir zu einfach?
Bin n Noob im Rechnen.
Hoch fahren musste im Bikepark auch nicht XP


----------



## piotty (18. Oktober 2010)

alles klar, solltest du recht haben, dann nehme ich alles zurück. 500km kann man locker im jahr fahren. ich denke halt auch an das hochfahren, bin nur mit muskelkraft unterwegs


----------



## Bikingschorsch (18. Oktober 2010)

100% Gefälle ist, wenn die Neigung zum horizontalen Boden einen Winkel von 45° hat.


----------



## Scili (18. Oktober 2010)

(letzter off-topic post von mir^^)
Nehmen wir an, Du hast nen Berg, der auf der einen Seite mit 20 % runter geht und die Auffahrt 10% hat... somit doppelt so lang wär, wärst Du immer noch unter ner durchschnittlichen Jahreslaufleistung von 1500 km.
Wenn man 3 Mal in der Woche 12,3287671 km absolviert ist man schon am Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (18. Oktober 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> 100% Gefälle ist, wenn die Neigung zum horizontalen Boden einen Winkel von 45° hat.


Ooops... *grübel*

_"Hauptartikel: Gradiente_ 

 


 Steigungsangabe in Prozent auf einem Verkehrsschild


 Die Steigung einer Geraden spielt auch im Straßenverkehr eine Rolle. Das Verkehrszeichen  für die Steigung bzw. das Gefälle einer Straße basiert auf dem gleichen  Steigungsbegriff, allerdings wird sie in Prozent ausgedrückt. Eine  Angabe von 12 % Steigung bedeutet zum Beispiel, dass pro 100 m in  waagrechter Richtung die Höhe um 12 m zunimmt. Nach der oben gegebenen  Definition hat man 12 m durch 100 m zu dividieren, was zum Ergebnis 0,12  führt (in Prozent-Schreibweise 12 %)." Wiki...
100.000 hm:12 hm=8333,33333 100m-Schritte und somit durch 10 geteilt 833,333333 km.
Oder nicht?
Wenn ich die 12 durch 20 ersetze komme ich wieder auf 500 km.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Oktober 2010)

piotty schrieb:


> nur supermänner unterwegs, hier.


Nochmal, hast du mein Posting nicht gelesen? 100.000hm kann man z.B. in 15-20 Bikeparktagen er-fahren. Das werden also so manche Salzburger und Tiroler drauf haben...
(und natürlich auch Schweizer, und Deggendorfer usw...  )

Nicht wenige normale Fahrer werden 100.000hm auch ohne Lift schaffen -- das sind ca. 3000hm pro Woche. 
Natürlich nicht wenig, aber bei weitem nicht unmöglich. 

Dafür dass du im Flachland wohnst können ja die Bergbewohner nix...


----------



## Scili (18. Oktober 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ... -- das sind ca. 3000hm pro Woche.
> ...


365:7=52... 100.000:52=1923 hm/woche


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Oktober 2010)

Naja, Winter...


----------



## Scili (18. Oktober 2010)

geht auch bergab - nimm nur die "sülzigen" Matschtage raus  Powder geht wunderbar bergab. Konnte ich letztes Jahr sehr gut und ausgiebig testen. 
So. Aber immerhin ist es n Alpinist- Thread. Von daher sind hm- Diskussionen doch sicherlich im Rahmen.
Nichts für ungut Flo^^
100.000 sollten machbar sein


----------



## mamo80 (19. Oktober 2010)

Stango schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt und hab bei Canyon angerufen .
> Die haben mir dann gesagt, dass die Fox OEM für Canyon ist und dass das eine auf 170 mm reduzierte Talas 180 ist ohne Kashima beschichtung. Auch haben sie gesagt, dass man sie von einem Händler (oder selber machen) auf 180 mm machen kann ! Man braucht nur den Spacer zu entfernen  Als ich nach dem Sinn gefragt habe hat er gesagt das wär für mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Das das eine 180 ist sieht man daran, dass die Gabel nach der Steckachse noch ein Stük länger als bei der 160 ist.
> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen !!!
> Ich hab mir das Teil übrigens bestellt


 
ja danke, so ähnlich hab ich mir das eh gedacht. ein freund hat sich gestern das alpinist bestellt, woche 52 solls kommen.


----------



## cost (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habe mir soeben das Alpinist 2011 in Größe M bestellt und möchte mir eine Rock Shox Reverb Vario Sattelstütze bestellen. Meine Schrittlänge ist 81 cm. Würdet ihr aus Eurer Erfahrung die 380 oder 420 mm Stütze bestellen ? Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Tabellen oder ungeschriebene Regel die einzuhalten sind ??

Danke 

Max

P.s Danke vielmals für die Erläterung der Fox Gabel von 170 auf 180 mm hat meine Kaufentscheidung sehr erleichtert !!


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2010)

Schrittlänge - Sitzrohr - Kurbel - Sattelhöhe ab Klemme - Mindesteinstecktiefe = L

81cm - X - 17cm - 3cm + Y = L

Da müsstest du halt die Mindesteinstecktiefe wissen. 
Und bei ner Versenkbaren auch die Maximaleinstecktiefe!


----------



## leeresblatt (20. Oktober 2010)

cost schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir soeben das Alpinist 2011 in Größe M bestellt und möchte mir eine Rock Shox Reverb Vario Sattelstütze bestellen. Meine Schrittlänge ist 81 cm. Würdet ihr aus Eurer Erfahrung die 380 oder 420 mm Stütze bestellen ? Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Tabellen oder ungeschriebene Regel die einzuhalten sind ??
> 
> ...



wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass der 2011er Rahmen mit dem 2010er baugleich ist, müsste dir die 380er Länge reichen. 
Mir reicht eine 400mm Stütze (Rahmengröße M, Schrittlänge 87cm) gerade so aus. Mindesteinstecktiefe beim Rahmen sind ca. 13cm.
Da du mit 81cm 6cm weniger brauchst, müsste dir eine 340mm Stütze reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R4b3 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

kurze Frage. Haben eure Torques auch diese Art Delle unten am Sitzrohr?
Ist mir heute aufgefallen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/767696]








Cu


----------



## Thomcomm (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre zwar kein Torque, aber diese "Delle" ist völlig normal.
Wird bei der Produktion so ausgelegt, damit der Umwerfer genügend seitliche Bewegungsfreiheit hat.

Grüße


----------



## vela99 (21. Oktober 2010)

R4b3 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kurze Frage. Haben eure Torques auch diese Art Delle unten am Sitzrohr?
> Ist mir heute aufgefallen
> ...



Hab ich auch, ist in allen 2010er Torques


----------



## cost (21. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Schrittlänge - Sitzrohr - Kurbel - Sattelhöhe ab Klemme - Mindesteinstecktiefe = L
> 
> 81cm - X - 17cm - 3cm + Y = L
> 
> ...





leeresblatt schrieb:


> wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass der 2011er Rahmen mit dem 2010er baugleich ist, müsste dir die 380er Länge reichen.
> Mir reicht eine 400mm Stütze (Rahmengröße M, Schrittlänge 87cm) gerade so aus. Mindesteinstecktiefe beim Rahmen sind ca. 13cm.
> Da du mit 81cm 6cm weniger brauchst, müsste dir eine 340mm Stütze reichen.



Danke Vielmals, werde mich für eine 380mm Stütze entscheiden....und bis Woche 52 noch gedulden müssen....


----------



## monkey10 (22. Oktober 2010)

Stango schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt und hab bei Canyon angerufen .
> Die haben mir dann gesagt, dass die Fox OEM für Canyon ist und dass das eine auf 170 mm reduzierte Talas 180 ist ohne Kashima beschichtung. *Auch haben sie gesagt, dass man sie von einem Händler (oder selber machen) auf 180 mm machen kann ! Man braucht nur den Spacer zu entfernen*  Als ich nach dem Sinn gefragt habe hat er gesagt das wär für mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad



Ist das wirklich so einfach? Dazu noch auf "Anweisung" von Canyon (und somit ohne Garantieverlust der teuren Fox).

Falls dann auch noch das 24er KB der RF-Kurbel mit einem 22er od. gar einem 20er ersetzbar wäre, dann wäre das Alpinist schon seeehr interessant 

*Wobei ich mir (noch) nicht vorstellen kann, wie der Gewichtsunterschied von 1kg zum Torque Vertride entsteht. Bzw warum das Torque Trailflow "nur" 1.1kg mehr wiegt*, wenn schon unterschied der LRS mehr ausmacht (Drift 2.1 = 2.530g vs Crossmax SX 1.755g). Dazu noch Hammerschmidt AM vs RaceFace Atlas AM (1623g) vs Race Face Atlas AM (955g ohne Bash/Kefü, die aber sicher nicht knapp 700g wiegen wird).

Wenn auch die Float des Trailflow ca 100g weniger wiegt als die Talas, so hat es doch eine schwerere Deore-Kassette, Lenker, Sattel und Vorbau.

Darüberhinaus dürfte das Trailflow 2-ply Ardents haben, die pro Reifen 1.170g wiegen. Das sind dann nochmals 940g/Reifenpaar mehr als die FA-Kombi!!!

Also objektiv müsste der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Alpinist und Trailflow 2,2kg betragen, wenn wir den Unterschied zw. HS und RF-Kurbel auf knapp unter 0,5kg schätzen!!!

Über den Sinn der Ausstattungen beim Trailflow & Alpinist will ich nicht diskutieren - jedoch sehr wohl über die Verlässlichkeit von Gewichtsangaben.

*Also entweder stimmt das Gewicht des Trailflows nicht - oder jenes des Alpinist.*

Im Umkehrschluss kann man dann alle angegebenen Gewichte anzweifeln. Da dies auch mit ein Kaufkriterium so mancher Tourenfahrer ist, halte ich es nicht für ganz unwesentlich...

Ein bißchen abrunden ist ja noch okay (bzw üblich in dieser Branche), wenn jedoch das Trailflow statt 15,40kg --> 16,60 (oder gar 17) kg wiegt, dann ist das schon grobe Täuschung. Denn dann käme natürlich auch schon das fast gleich schwere aber günstigere Rockzone ins Spiel, das man sich dann für wenig Geld tourentauglich machen könnte (trotz Stahlfeder).

LG  

PS: 



piotty schrieb:


> 100.000 hm/J, was soll das?! das glaubt wohl keiner u am meisten monkey 10 nicht.



Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, warum du so aufgebracht bist. Ist jedenfalls nicht das Thema dieses Threads. Wennst aber fragen bzgl meiner Touren & Daten hast, dann gern per PM. Wollte dich damit keinesfalls provozieren


----------



## piotty (22. Oktober 2010)

ja, der meinung bin ich auch. das gewicht hat bei allen rädern die ich habe noch nie gestimmt. ich habe meistens L o XL u die gewicht werden für S o M angegeben aber meine räder sind auch meistens mehr als 1KG schwerer. mein vertride wiegt niemals 13,4 kg. hab noch nicht gewogen aber ich meine wenn es 15kg wiegt, bin ich zufreiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. Oktober 2010)

HS wiegt:



Weight: 1623g (Complete assembly w/ BB)
Umwerfer (120gr?) und Halteplatte für Umwerfer (50gr?) und KeFü mit Halteplatte (200gr?) gegenrechnen. 
Was wog die RaceFace Kurbel? 950gr? Dann hast du 300gramm Unterschied. 

Die Ardents dürften als FR etwa gleich sein, vielleicht 100gr schwerer insgesamt.


----------



## monkey10 (22. Oktober 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> HS wiegt:
> 
> 
> Weight: 1623g (Complete assembly w/ BB)
> ...



gut.. wenn wir mit +300g für die HS rechnen, sowie +90g für die leichtesten 2,4" Ardent 1-ply Faltreifen (795g/Stk), dann wären es durch 

- LRS (+775g)
- Deore-Kassette (+50g)
- Vorbau (+77g)
- Lenker (+45g)
- Sattelstütze (+15g)
- Sattel (+125g)
- Fox Float (-100g)

also insgesamt ca. *+1,377kg* statt der angegebenen (optimistischen) +1,1kg von Canyon 

Gut, dass diese Messungenauigkeit auch bei renommierten Herstellern wie Canyon vorkommen kann, liegt durchaus in meiner Vorstellungskraft...


----------



## _CANYON_BIKER_ (24. Oktober 2010)

ja, da hasch recht.


----------



## monkey10 (25. Oktober 2010)

Weil in irgendeinen Thread irgendwer geschrieben hat, dass Canyon angeblich bei einen Anruf gesagt hat, dass der *Umbau der Talas im Alpinist von 170 auf 180* sehr einfach sei - dies selbst od. vom Händler zu bewerkstelligen wäre.

Nach meinem Anruf hat es geheißen, dass man dies besser nicht selbst machen sollte, weil es eben nicht einfach ist und man die Garantie verliert. 
Man sollte die Gabel einschicken und vom Hersteller umbauen. Das würde aber Versand- und Umbaukosten verursachen, sicher nicht billig werden.

Aber statt dem 24er ein 22er an der Kurbel zu montieren, sei durchwegs vorstellbar. Ein 20er könnte eng werden und wurde noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Scili (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab da ganz was vergessen:

N Anekdötchen von meinem Besuch bei nem qualifizierten Zweiradfachhändler und Shop meines Vertrauens im Nahbereich.
Als ich mit meinem Bike letzten Sa zum Laden gefahren bin und meine KeFü hab montieren lassen, musste ja meine Kurbel demontiert werden.
Und siehe da: Bei mir wurde am Fett auf der Kurbel im Innern gespart!
War pupstrocken. "Da is Knacken vorprogrammiert" meinte der liebe Herr Mechaniker und pinselte da was drauf.
Wer das Werkzeug dafür hat, es sich auch zutraut sollte da mal einen Blick drauf werfen.
Entweder das hat das Knacken beseitigt, oder der Aus- und Einbau der hinteren Achse, die ich danach etwas schwächer angezogen habe.
Trotzdem finde ich es schade, dass an offensichtlich unoffensichtlichen Stellen von Komplettangeboten immer wieder versucht wird, Centbeträge einzusparen, die das Vertrauen in eine etablierte Marke nachhaltig beeinflussen.
Und das war n Spec...ized Händler und Anhänger, bei dem ich fast für 600 Ocken mehr n Enduro gekauft hätte. Wie peinlich das war.
Nur mal so fyi

Edit: Ausserdem war die Kurbel gefährlich schwach befestigt & hätte sich leicht lösen können.
Sorry- ich weiss nicht genau, WAS da nicht wirklich angezogen war. Bin nicht so sehr vom Fach was Kurbeln angeht.
Der Zwilling von Edith: Ich habe nie einen Dampfstrahler oder n  Hochdruckreiniger an mein Bike gelassen! Nur n sanfter Strahl, der  deutlich unter dem Druck einer Wasserleitung der Stadt liegt.
Haben nen Brunnen, und die Pumpe erzeugt deutlich weniger Druck als herkömmliche Wasserleitungen.


----------



## akastylez (3. November 2010)

Moin zusammen,

suche Torque Alpinist in M im guten Zustand. Farbe egal - alles anbieten (per PM)


----------



## aeskolap (3. November 2010)

sers,
habt ihr am alpinist die kurbeln umgebaut,oder hat jemand die erfahrung mit dem 3-fach kettenblatt,umwerfer und nem BASHGUARD fürs grosse blatt?möcht die kurbel so wie se is behalten,ne heim 3 kefü dranmachen,bin mir aber net sicher ob n bashguard,un es gibt ja einige rockringe fürn 44er blatt,dann auch mit dem umwerfer harmoniert.so aufn ersten blick is doch nich genug platz?
hat das jemand mal gemacht?

schonma Danke


----------



## Riech (7. November 2010)

Ich bin demnächst auch stolzer Besitzer eines Canyon Alpinist!
Momentan überlege Ich mir allerdings noch welche Pedale ich mir kaufen soll.
Ich schwanke zwischen den Crank Brothers Acid 2 und den Shimano PD-M985...
Welche Pedale fahrt ihr auf eurem Alpinist und wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?


----------



## F1o (7. November 2010)

Hi. Ich fahre die Acid 2. Die sind genau richtig für Enduro Touren. Ausserdem Teleskop Stütze nicht vergessen ;-)


----------



## Riech (7. November 2010)

Teleskopstütze liegt schon bereit! ;-)
Bist du zufrieden mit den Pedalen?
Wie klappt der der Ein- und Ausstieg im Vergleich zu Shimano?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin! (7. November 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5199

schön breit und ordentlich gripp.
leider hat nach einer saison die lagerung schon leicht spiel. ansonsten aber ein gutes pedal für einen fairen preis.


----------



## Scili (7. November 2010)

Meine Pedale:

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_OKDKVAqa44s/SnxGenE-UjI/AAAAAAAABbo/8c7i9IAbSqA/s400/93_0.JPG

Schön leicht (285 g), sehen gut aus und waren ein Schnäppchen.
Einziger Haken: Gibts nicht mehr zu kaufen


----------



## Bikingschorsch (7. November 2010)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nesium-Pedale-mit-Titanachse-2010::22136.html

die sehen deinen Pedalen ziemlich ähnlich (mir waren die zu teuer, aber mein Bruder hat sie und ist zufrieden)


----------



## Scili (8. November 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=479612

Jupp- ist im Prinzip dasselbe Pedal... siehe Moshcore- Thread


----------



## Riech (8. November 2010)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten und Empfehlungen, ich will aber auf jeden fall Klickpedale haben...


----------



## Bikingschorsch (8. November 2010)

wenn du billige willst... Shimanos Freeride- Klickpedale sind downhilltauglich und sehr gut gelagert, kosten auch nur um die 50â¬


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Januar 2011)

Aus aktuellem Anlass hole ich den Thread mal wieder hoch.
Bei mir geht die Tendenz momentan stark Richtung Alpinist.
Wie man hier im Thread so liest, sind wohl alle Fahrer sehr zufrieden mit ihren Bikes. Gut zu hören

Zu meiner Frage: Ich habe die Maße 183, SL 86
Einige von Euch, mit ähnlichen Maßen, haben sich für Größe M entschieden, obwohl wir ja genau zwischen M und L stehen. 
Mein Eindruck nach der Probefahrt war auch, dass es passte, vor allem zum Spaß haben und für technische Sachen. Der Verkäufer bestätigte meine Einschätzung: "Auf den waagrechten Pedalen stehend ist die Hüfte überm Tretlager, Schultern bilden eine Achse mit der Gabel: Passt."
Allerdings war im Touren-Modus die Sattelstütze schon fast auf Maximum ausgezogen. 
Wird das auf längeren Touren nicht sehr unbequem? 
Wie sind Eure (Langzeit-)Erfahrungen?
Welche Vorbaulänge fahrt Ihr?

Bin dann noch ein Trailflow in (mutmaßlich) L gefahren. Hab mich auch wohl drauf gefühlt, etwas "touriger" halt. Würde aber ungern Agilität verschenken, wenn's auf langen Touren auch in M passen würde. KLar, letzten Endes muss ich das selbst rausfinden, aber ich hoffe doch auf Euren Input...... schon alleine, um die Wartezeit beim Online-Schwatz zu verkürzen.


----------



## akastylez (9. Januar 2011)

Wenn Du mehr lange Touren fahren willst nimm ein L, wenn Du mehr Technischen Trail etc. fährst dann nimm ein M.


----------



## Power-Valve (9. Januar 2011)

ich wuerde das kleinere waehlen, schon wg. dem agileren Fahrverhalten. Im Zweifel kannst du doch fuer die laenger Tour oder so den Vorbau veraendern falls du gestreckter sitzen willst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Januar 2011)

Hmja, die Antwort habe ich befürchtet.
Grundsätzlich weiß ich das ja.

Für echt lange Cruise-Touren (50km+) hätte ich ja auch noch das Hardtail. 
Mit dem Alpinist würde ich dann schon eher in Richtung "Touren-mit-vielen-Geländepassagen" gehen. Auch im Bikepark möchte ich mal schnuppern gehen.

Ich hoffe hier halt auf die Erfahrungen von Leuten mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen, die ein Alpinist in M fahren.


----------



## akastylez (9. Januar 2011)

Dann M


----------



## monkey10 (9. Januar 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wenn Du mehr lange Touren fahren willst nimm ein L, wenn Du mehr Technischen Trail etc. fährst dann nimm ein M.



Ich weiß schon was du meinst, jedoch sind das so Standardtipps, mit denen eigentlich keiner was anfangen kann.

Ich fahr zB v.a. längere Touren, heißt 1500-2500hm bergauf und dann v.a. technische Trails/Wanderwege/-steige bergab.. 



Power-Valve schrieb:


> Im Zweifel kannst du doch fuer die laenger Tour oder so den Vorbau veraendern falls du gestreckter sitzen willst...



Ich würd mir das Fahrverhalten mit einem längeren Vorbau nicht mehr antun. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre ein VRO in S, ist jedoch nicht jedermann Sache (v.a. optisch) und verursacht zusätzliche Kosten.

Da würde ich eher den längeren Rahmen nehmen und einen sehr kurzen Vorbau (zB 40-50mm) dranmachen, bevor ich einen "M"-Rahmen mit 100-120mm-Vorbau fahre.

Aber im Zweifelfall nimm dir den kleineren Rahmen 

LG 

PS: ich nehme mir übrigens bei 191/90 einen "L" (für Bikepark & alpine technische Touren) mit kurzem Vorbau (55mm)


----------



## tomu (10. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Zu meiner Frage: Ich habe die Maße 183, SL 86
> Einige von Euch, mit ähnlichen Maßen, haben sich für Größe M entschieden, obwohl wir ja genau zwischen M und L stehen.
> Mein Eindruck nach der Probefahrt war auch, dass es passte, vor allem zum Spaß haben und für technische Sachen. Der Verkäufer bestätigte meine Einschätzung: "Auf den waagrechten Pedalen stehend ist die Hüfte überm Tretlager, Schultern bilden eine Achse mit der Gabel: Passt."
> Allerdings war im Touren-Modus die Sattelstütze schon fast auf Maximum ausgezogen.



Das Alpinist L hat eine Überstandhöhe von 793mm bei SL86 + ca 1cm für die Schuhsohle hast du 77mm Abstand zwischen dem Oberrohr und Autsch. Schon alleine aus diesem Grund würde ich das M nehmen.


----------



## akastylez (10. Januar 2011)

Also wer mal richtig fahren gelernt hat, steigt niemals nach vorne sondern immer zur Seite ab. Mein Bike hat ne Überstandshöhe von 79 und ich habe ne Schrittlänge von 83..da hat noch nie was AUUUTSCH gemacht ;-)


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Januar 2011)

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Wenn's das Alpinist wird, dann in M. Sobald die 2011er Modelle in Koblenz verfügbar sind, erfolgt aber noch mal der live-Gegencheck. 
Bis dahin heißt es jetzt abwarten, Tee trinken und sparen, sparen, sparen... 
...und im Auge behalten, was sich bei Radon so tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Januar 2011)

Heute ist der Liefertermin für die grauen Alpinisten auf KW6 gehüpft!

Wär das geil, wenn das kein Fehler ist und die Räder schon übernächste Woche geliefert werden würden!!!
Bin seltsamerweise plötzlich so unausgeglichen...


----------



## mucmuc (27. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Bin seltsamerweise plötzlich so unausgeglichen...



hahahaa, das gefühl kenn ich   dann halt ich mal die daumen für euch


----------



## Shockwave (27. Januar 2011)

wie geht das denn  sand blasted ist bei kw13 geblieben.
hab ja noch die hoffnung das sich der termin bei sand blasted auch noch zu unseren gunsten ändert


----------



## Oregonian (27. Januar 2011)

oh ja


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Januar 2011)

Habe eben bei Canyon angerufen:
Die KW 6 ist eine Fehlinformation auf der Homepage! Es bleibt bei KW13.


----------



## hacmac (27. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht blöde Frage, die jetzt absolut nich böse gemeint ist. Aber ist das Alpinist wirklich die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau? Was genau ist der Einsatzbereich, bzw. wofür setzt ihr es ein?


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Januar 2011)

Trailige Touren mit Uphill und bergab (vornehmlich Bergisches Land, 7Gebirge, Eifel, Sauerland); Feierabendrunden durch den kölner Grüngürtel, wo aber nur eine handvoll Streckenabschnitte für das Rad artgerecht sein werden; leichter Parkeinsatz (ich glaube für Drops über 1m bin ich eh zu schissrig, aber mal sehen...); Alpencross muss ich jetzt endlich mal angehen..... und natürlich zum Posen anner Eisdiele, Alter!

Wahrscheinlich hätte mir das Strive auch gereicht, aber die Lieferzeit und mutmaßliche Erstserienproblemchen...
Und wer weiß, vielleicht brauche ich das Mehr an Federweg ja doch noch irgendwann. Man hat ja auch die Option, sich die Gabel bei Bedarf auf 180 "aufmachen" zu lassen.

Außerdem ist das Bike für mich persönlich die Belohnung für ein abgeschlossenes Studium mit hüstel-1er-Schnitt-hüstel und eine damit verbundene berufliche Beförderung. Da kann man sich schon mal was gönnen, finde ich.


----------



## mucmuc (28. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Man hat ja auch die Option, sich die Gabel bei Bedarf auf 180 "aufmachen" zu lassen.



geht das nur mit dem 2011er? oder gibts die möglichkeit auch fürs 2010er?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. Januar 2011)

Geht nur beim 2011er Modell.


----------



## mucmuc (28. Januar 2011)

ah, ok danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Januar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Geht nur beim 2011er Modell.



Jupp, am 2010er war noch ne 160er Gabel verbaut. 2011 gibt es eine 180er, die auf 170 getravelt ist. Da kann man sich wohl nen Spacer rausnehmen (lassen).


----------



## Stango (30. Januar 2011)

So kannst du den Service machen und gleich noch den Spacer entfernen.
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv Folge 70


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank 

Edit: Hmmm, Alpinist in grau steht immer noch auf KW6!?!


----------



## Komodo3000 (31. Januar 2011)

Heute im Angebot: KW7


----------



## Oregonian (31. Januar 2011)

Leider scheint die interne Federwegsverstellung nicht so einfach zu sein wie z.B. bei Rock Shox. Anstelle des o.g. Spacers, verwendet Fox ein an den Federweg angepasstes Innenleben. Schaft und Kolben der Talas-Einheit (http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...drawings/36mmForx/36TALAS/820-02-075_RevB.pdf) müssten wohl ausgetauscht werden. Wahrscheinlich kann da nur Toxoholics und ein ausreichend gefüllter Geldbeutel helfen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (31. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Heute im Angebot: KW7



Update: schwarz und grau in M KW 13, grau S und L KW 7.
WTF!?!?

Ich werde da ab sofort nicht mehr nachsehen und "einfach" auf mein Bike warten...


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Februar 2011)

Nur mal rein Interessehalber und um den Thread etwas wieder zu beleben:
Wer wartet denn hier noch alles auf ein 2011er Alpinist? Was wollt Ihr an dem Rad alles verändern? (Bisschen Smalltalk, um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken... )

Wenn ich wieder Kohle habe, soll eine Variostütze dran. Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, welche ich nehmen soll. Habt Ihr Empfehlungen? 
Außerdem möchte ich die weißen Griffe und den weißen Sattel los werden. Griffe sollen schwarz-graue Ergons werden. Entweder die Enduro, oder die Allmountain. Sattel habe ich noch keine Ahnung, soll aber auch schwarz oder grau werden. Welche Sättel fahrt Ihr im Enduro-Einsatz?

Bei mir bleibt es übrigens definitiv bei Größe M. War am Montag noch mal in Koblenz das 2010er Modell probefahren und der Stützenauszug war unkritisch. Hab im Tourenmodus halt etwas Sattelüberhöhung.
Im Vergleich fuhr ich ein Trailflow in L. Hat sich auf jeden Fall nicht so wendig angefühlt und im Stand über dem Oberrohr ist kaum noch Platz bis zum Schritt.


----------



## Barney_1 (11. Februar 2011)

Also ich hatte die Specialized Command Post an meinem Alpinist, war eine gute Stütze mit einigen - Punkten: Erstmal ist sie nicht stufenlos verstellbar und 2. bei - 4 Grad fror mir gelegentlich derZug der Remote Bedienung ein. 3. die Sattelklemmung taugt meiner Meinung nach nicht, Sattel wird seitlich geklemmt und es kam gelegentlich vor das sich der Sattel  (bei Fahrfehlern im sitzen) verstellte, 4. Versatz der Sattelklemmung, Sattel wandert weiter nach hinten übers Hinterrad.
Wir haben davon 3 Stück in unserem Trüpchen im Einsatz und zwei froren ein, und bei allen verstellte sich gelegentlich der Sattel, da muss mann die Klemmung mit aller Gewalt anziehen.
Ich hab jetzt auf die RS Reverb gewechselt,Vorteile meiner Meinung nach: Stufenlos verstellbar, hydraulische Betätigung, bessere Sattelklemmung,kein Versatz, leichter.
Bin damit bis jetzt top zufrieden.
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## kfm (11. Februar 2011)

Servus,

nach den endlosen Kettenklemmern habe ich mich jetzt doch zu einer Hammerschmidt durchgerungen und ich muß sagen es war eine sehr gute Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chregibieri (17. Februar 2011)

Guten Tag

Ich überlege mir das Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2011 zu kaufen.
Kann mir jemanden einen Tipp geben?
Hat es schon jemand gefahren?
Wie fährt es sich bergab und bergauf?

Vielen dank für Antworten


----------



## Chregibieri (17. Februar 2011)

Und wie sieht es mit Bikepark aus?
ich bin nur 60 kg was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## ohschda (17. Februar 2011)

Chregibieri schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit Bikepark aus?
> ich bin nur 60 kg was meint ihr dazu?



Seh ich kein Problem, besser Bergauf fährt denke nur das Vertride und das ist gut teurer. Würde mir an deiner Stelle noch das Trailflow anschauen. Wenn man auf das einen leichteren LRS draufmacht, ist man auch richtig gut bedient.
Ansonsten bei 60kg mal über das Strive nachdenken. Ist zwar nicht optimal für den Park aber bei deinem Gewicht...
Hat aber Hölle Lieferzeit.


----------



## Chregibieri (17. Februar 2011)

ohschda schrieb:


> Seh ich kein Problem, besser Bergauf fährt denke nur das Vertride und das ist gut teurer. Würde mir an deiner Stelle noch das Trailflow anschauen. Wenn man auf das einen leichteren LRS draufmacht, ist man auch richtig gut bedient.
> Ansonsten bei 60kg mal über das Strive nachdenken. Ist zwar nicht optimal für den Park aber bei deinem Gewicht...
> Hat aber Hölle Lieferzeit.




Das Trailflow ist nach meiner sicht zu schwer und das Strive habe ich shcon zu viel schlechtes gehört. Ich fahre auch sehr gerne heftigere enduro turen und ab und zu im Park


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. Februar 2011)

Na das klingt doch in der Tat nach dem passenden Einsatzgebiet für das Alpinist. 
Mit wirklichen Praxiserfahrungen kann ich nicht dienen - ich habe bisher nur 2 Probefahrten mit dem 2010er Modell gemacht. Ich fand es aber vom Handling her erstaunlich agil, für ein Bike dieser Federwegsklasse. Beim Beschleunigen fiel mir das Gewicht nicht negativ auf (Habe da leider nur mein CC-Hardtail zum Vergleich). 
Insgesamt fühlte ich mich auf dem Alpinist spontan viel wohler als auf dem Strive, welches eigentlich auf meiner Wunschliste stand. 

Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Frage von Chregibieri an die Alpinisten hier im Forum mal an: Was stellt Ihr mit Euren Bikes so alles an? Wie sind Eure (Langzeit)Erfahrungen mit dem Alpinist?


----------



## Barney_1 (18. Februar 2011)

Stelle mit meinem Alpinisten alles an, von ausgedehnten Touren bis Bikepark Winterberg / Willingen etc. Letztes Jahr war ich damit 4 Tage in Lermoos ( Zugspitzarena) und auch da kam damit richtig Freude auf. Den Downhill da hat es auch locker weggesteckt. Ich wiege fahrfertig so zwischen 95 - 98 Kg und das Alpinist machts mit. 
Probleme hatte ich mit dem Rad ( bis auf die Geschichte mit dem Austausch des Rocker Arms ) noch nicht, ist meiner Meinung nach ein rundum sorglos Bike, kann es nur empfehlen 
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chregibieri (18. Februar 2011)

Hätte jemand aus der Schweiz ein Torque alpinist um es porbezufahren und die grösse anzuschauen?


----------



## Scili (24. Februar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Frage von Chregibieri an die Alpinisten hier im Forum mal an: Was stellt Ihr mit Euren Bikes so alles an? Wie sind Eure (Langzeit)Erfahrungen mit dem Alpinist?



Fahre das 2010er seit Ende August... bis auf dass der Rockerarm getauscht werden muss und man die Narben beim LRS wohl häufiger anziehen muss, da es sonst rumknackt beim richtigen Reintreten ist es- ok.
Ich weiss nun leider, dass ich lieber Coil- Federelemente hätte. 
Finde es wirklich schwer, die Luftfederung richtig einzustellen. Egal ob vorne oder hinten.
Ich brauche viel Kraft, die Gabel bis auf 1,5 cm voll reinzudrücken, hab nur ca. 5 Bar drauf und der Rebound ist sehr schwach, obwohl ich mehr als Standard eingestellt habe.
Hinten sackt der Hinterbau recht tief ein undich komme bei Touren trotzdem nur auf 80% Ausnutzung des Federweges und 11-12 Bar.(was schon fast das Minimum ist)
Da hab ich noch nicht mit dem Rebound rumgespielt, aber das wird schon... denk ich.

Ansonsten... n ordentliches Bike.
Fahre bislang nur Enduro- Touren, Querfeldein und schnellere "mini- downhills". Aber wie schon gesagt... im Park leih ich mir lieber n Coil- gefedertes Bike.

Im Vergleich zu nem Specialized Pitch Pro braucht man auf dem Alpi spürbar weniger Energie, um auf gerader Strecke dieselbe Geschwindigkeit zu halten.


----------



## vela99 (24. Februar 2011)

barney_1 schrieb:


> stelle mit meinem alpinisten alles an, von ausgedehnten touren bis bikepark winterberg / willingen etc. Letztes jahr war ich damit 4 tage in lermoos ( zugspitzarena) und auch da kam damit richtig freude auf. Den downhill da hat es auch locker weggesteckt. Ich wiege fahrfertig so zwischen 95 - 98 kg und das alpinist machts mit.
> Probleme hatte ich mit dem rad ( bis auf die geschichte mit dem austausch des rocker arms ) noch nicht, ist meiner meinung nach ein rundum sorglos bike, kann es nur empfehlen
> Barney_1



+1


----------



## mucmuc (7. März 2011)

Scili schrieb:


> ...und man die Narben beim LRS wohl häufiger anziehen muss, da es sonst rumknackt beim richtigen Reintreten ist es- ok.



mhm, bin auch grad am schauen, bei meiner ausfahrt am sonntag hab ich beim reintreten auch ein leichtes knacken gehabt - werd mal die narben checken... danke


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. März 2011)

Wenn ihr wegen des Knackens eure Narben checken müsst, würde ich mir um eure Gesundheit ernsthaft Sorgen machen!


----------



## mucmuc (8. März 2011)

naja, weiss ja noch nicht sicher, dass es die narben sind  - komm erst am we dazu mein bike mal durchzuchecken... dann weiss ich mehr


----------



## OJMad (8. März 2011)

Nabe != Narbe


----------



## mucmuc (8. März 2011)

ahhh, jetzt check ichs 

hab ich aber bis jetzt echt nicht gewusst/gecheckt


----------



## Scili (8. März 2011)

Ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die hintere *Nabe*. (thx ^^)
Hat einer von Euch schonmal das Problem beim Crossmax SX LRS gehabt, dass der Freilauf vorwärts und rückwärts "funktioniert" hat???
Hatte das Phänomen jetz vor ca. 1,5 Wochen.
Zu nem Kumpel den Berg runter gerollt und beim Versuch, den Heimweg anzutreten hab ich nur ins Leere getreten!
Das Freilaufklackern war auch weg.
Also nach Hause geschoben. Oben angekommen hab ich nochmals an der Kurbel gedreht und es ging wieder.
Seitdem ca. 60 km ohne weitere Vorkommnisse zurückgelegt.
Bin ich der einzige, der das Problem hatte?
Werde das bei der nächsten Inspektion definitiv ansprechen und die *Nabe* tauschen lassen.
Das fehlte mir noch..., 20 km weg von zu Hause, alles dabei um ne Panne zu beseitigen und dann ne kaputte *Nabe*, die alles zunichte macht. *grummel*


----------



## Power-Valve (8. März 2011)

Scili schrieb:


> ... alles dabei um ne Panne zu beseitigen und dann ne kaputte *Nabe*, die alle zunichte macht. *grummel*



Pack nen paar Extra Schnuerbaender oder Kabelbinder ein, dann kannst die Kassette an den Speichen festbinden und wenigstens nachhause radeln... Fixie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (8. März 2011)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Pack nen paar Extra Schnuerbaender oder Kabelbinder ein, dann kannst die Kassette an den Speichen festbinden und wenigstens nachhause radeln... Fixie...



Coole, kostengünstige und leicht zu transportierende Lösung!!!
Thx!


----------



## Otterauge (9. März 2011)

Scili schrieb:


> Ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die hintere *Nabe*. (thx ^^)
> Hat einer von Euch schonmal das Problem beim Crossmax SX LRS gehabt, dass der Freilauf vorwärts und rückwärts "funktioniert" hat???
> Hatte das Phänomen jetz vor ca. 1,5 Wochen.
> Zu nem Kumpel den Berg runter gerollt und beim Versuch, den Heimweg anzutreten hab ich nur ins Leere getreten!
> ...


 
Das die Mavic naben schon etwas Pflege brauchen ist doch bekannt. Wichtig ist immer schön den Freilauf ölen... alle 2M oder je nachdem wie oft man fährt mal (ca. 15ml~20ml glaube ich) 20W50 oder sowas rein und er schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen. Ein ganz flüssiges Fett geht auch aber die Abdichtung funktioniert bei Öl sehr gut. 
Wer das nicht macht dem Verschleißt frühzeitiger der Anlaufring vom Freilauf


----------



## Scili (9. März 2011)

Alle 2 M? = Monate? 
HÃ¤tt ich das mal frÃ¼her gewusst... dann bin ich ja nur noch am Schrauben statt am Fahren.

Ich hÃ¤tt ja nicht gedacht, dass ein 600 â¬ LRS schon nach 1100 km ne Wartung / Ãlung braucht.
Meine XT-Naben an meinem Oldie laufen und laufen.

Gibts hier ne Anleitung, wie man so eine Ãl-OP durchfÃ¼hrt?
Einfach das aufschrauben, was man mit dem mitgelieferten SchlÃ¼ssel ab und an festziehen muss und rein mit dem Ãl?

Kenne mich mit Naben 0 aus


----------



## Power-Valve (9. März 2011)

Scili schrieb:


> Alle 2 M? = Monate?



Wahrscheinlich meint er Mega-Meter... 2000km... Ich meine, einmal im Jahr tut es locker... Vielleicht ist es nur die Erstbefuellung und die kalten Temperaturen. Einmal machen und Ruhe.


----------



## martin! (9. März 2011)

uh...
mehr als festgedreht hab ich da auch noch nix 
ka wie man da wo abschmieren soll


----------



## mucmuc (11. März 2011)

dann werd ich morgen vor der ersten frühlingsausfahrt (~20° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) noch den schrauber in die hand nehmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Scili schrieb:


> Gibts hier ne Anleitung, wie man so eine Öl-OP durchführt?
> Einfach das aufschrauben, was man mit dem mitgelieferten Schlüssel ab und an festziehen muss und rein mit dem Öl?



hab mal das im forum gefunden - mal eine anleitung zur wartung des ITS-4 Freilaufs

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=489794

hat noch jemand andere infos?


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (12. März 2011)

falscher Thread, sorry!


----------



## Totoxl (4. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Ich werde die Tage meinen Canyon Alpinist Rahmen in den Händen halten.
Ich brauche aber noch ein paar Teile und dafür euren Rat, damit ich gleich mit dem Aufbau beginnen kann.
Umwerfer E Type richtig? Steuersatzmaß unten, Standard 1.5? Gibt es sonst noch "Besonderheiten" die man sich im Vorfeld schon besorgen sollte.


----------



## Riech (1. November 2016)

Hey Leute!
Ich krame den alten Thread mal aus weil ich wollte mal fragen wer von euch noch alles sein Alpinist hat und was ihr mitlerweile dran umgebaut habt?
Wer es nicht mehr hat kann ja mal posten durch was es ersetzt worden ist!
Ich hab meins noch und bin eigentlich auch noch sehr zufrieden damit aber überlege momentan auf den 27,5 Zug aufzuspringen.
En Kumpel hat sich jetzt das neue Strive geholt und ich muss sagen das fährt sich schon recht geil.
Das Propain Tyee würde mir auch noch gut abgehen...
Aber hergeben werde ich das Alpinist denk ich trotzdem net, hatte schon sehr viel Spaß mit ihm gehabt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (1. November 2016)

Riech schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Ich krame den alten Thread mal aus weil ich wollte mal fragen wer von euch noch alles sein Alpinist hat und was ihr mitlerweile dran umgebaut habt?
> Wer es nicht mehr hat kann ja mal posten durch was es ersetzt worden ist!
> Ich hab meins noch und bin eigentlich auch noch sehr zufrieden damit aber überlege momentan auf den 27,5 Zug aufzuspringen.
> ...



Servus, bin ebenfalls auf n Strive Umgesattelt, mein Torque steht seit dem nur in der Garage, kommt jetzt dann bald in den Bikemarkt, bis auf eine   Reverb, Huber-Buchsen und Trail-Bremse Original 2012.


----------



## Riech (1. November 2016)

Hattest du auch das Alpinist?
Welches Strive hast du genau und hat sich der Umstieg gelohnt?


----------



## fanatikz (2. November 2016)

Riech schrieb:


> Hattest du auch das Alpinist?
> Welches Strive hast du genau und hat sich der Umstieg gelohnt?


Ja, Alpinist von 2012, jetzt das 8er Race, hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. November 2016)

Ich hatte auch ein 12er Alpinist und jetzt ein Strive Race...tauschen würd ich nimmer. 
Obwohl das Alpinist echt ne geile Karre war/ist kann das Strive alles besser. 
Umgebaut hatte ich damals einiges. Schaltung auf 1x10 Sram X0, Dämpfer getauscht gegen CCDB Air, Vorbau, Lenker etc.


----------



## Riech (3. November 2016)

Wie ließ es sich denn fahren mit dem 1x10 Antrieb?
Mit dem Gedanken hatte ich auch schon gespielt.
Kommt man damit noch gut hoch überall?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. November 2016)

Riech schrieb:


> Wie ließ es sich denn fahren mit dem 1x10 Antrieb?
> Mit dem Gedanken hatte ich auch schon gespielt.
> Kommt man damit noch gut hoch überall?


Mit einem Wort...besser. 
Umwerfer war noch nie was für mich. Hab die Kassette noch mit nem 42er Ritzel von OneUp en bisserl gepimpt damits bergauf nit allzu zäh is. 


Das war quasi der finale Aufbau. 
So wurd's dann verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riech (3. November 2016)

Sieht gut aus!
An dem Anhänger im Hintergrund seh ich das du aus Birkenfeld oder Umgebung bist.
Ich komme aus Merzig.
Wo fährst du denn immer?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. November 2016)

Riech schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> An dem Anhänger im Hintergrund seh ich das du aus Birkenfeld oder Umgebung bist.
> Ich komme aus Merzig.
> Wo fährst du denn immer?


Fast richtig
Nur der Hänger is aus Birkenfeld, ich wohn auf'm Hoxberg wo ich auch meistens fahre. 
Ansonsten die üblichen Sachen im Saarland. 
Können ja mal fahren gehn.


----------

